# Mommies with style ! November/ December Babies !



## miel

this the buddies thread where you can be bloated and puking in style :rofl:

i am Miel ! 34 years old my husband is 31 . We are expecting our little bean December 10th 2009 .

i will be a mommy with style !

First appointment with the doctor April 10th,2009 to confirm pregnancy :happydance:
i am 3 weeks and 4 days today:happydance:


Daisyduke !!! Genkimini !!! i expected you to be close to me ....:rofl:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

(peeks around corner) Is it OK if I come in? I'm Tiffany, and I am due on December the 8th (according to lmp) I am almost 20 and DH is 23 this year. :)

* My MIL had calculated the EDD, but evidently it is wrong, I think I am almost 4 weeks...guess I won't know for sure until I go to the doctor :shrug:


----------



## genkigemini

:dance:

I'm Sarah! I am 28 and DH will be 38 on Monday! (April 6th)

I am due on November 25th and this will be our first child! YAY!!! Got to see and hear the heartbeat on Wednesday (4/1/09) and I go back for my first official OB visit on the 16th! :happydance:

This is sooooo awesome!


----------



## miel

mrsstreet0417 said:


> (peeks around corner) Is it OK if I come in? I'm Tiffany, and I am due on December the 8th (according to lmp) I am almost 20 and DH is 23 this year. :)

Welcome sweetie !!!:hugs:

you see i was just telling Genkimini here i wanted some November mummies as well so they can go via child labor first i can tell us December mummies afterward how bad it is really :rofl:!!!

i am happy that we are due near holiday times ..i love holidays time !!! it's just make it extra extra special this year!!!:hugs:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:rofl: Yes, at least there is that, we will know what to expect a little more maybe! This is so cool, this will be the first baby for all of us...I have not had much appetite either, Miel, can't seem to eat that much lately, but if I don't eat every few hours I feel nauseous...Genkigemini, how has everything been for you so far? And you too Miel? :hugs::hug:


----------



## genkigemini

Well. I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks and mostly felt really rundown, bloated and a little nauseous. Then I was exhausted and sleeping all the time. Then the nausea got worse and today I started with real morning sickness. But, I am happy for it all. Feeling sick lets me know the baby is growing! :)

How are you feeling, hon?

Oh yeah... and how can I forget. My boobs are so sore that I wear a sports bra nearly 24-7 for over a week. LOL Actually, they hurt at like 3 weeks before I knew I was pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I feel the same way about my symptoms-they let me know that little one is OK, and I am thankful for them! I have had some nausea, running to the bathroom all day long, lots of bloating, and sore bbs. I was thinking that the fatigue and tiredness had skipped over me, and a few days ago it bit me and ever since I yawn from the time I wake up until I lay down at night. Speaking of laying down, it has been SO hard to get comfortable lately! At night I just toss and turn all night, and then usually when I can't sleep good, I roll over on my stomach. Have woke up a couple of times and caught myself sleeping on my stomach. OOPS. Hopefully a pillow or something will stop it. :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm here *waves* i'm so excited, hello everyone.......

Hi i'm 24 and my dh is 34, we have been ttc about 14 cycle's with 1 m/c, i am very excited to be here, but also very nervous due to my previous m/c i'm praying so hard our little raisin will stick, we love raisin soooooooo much already.

Anyway raisin is due about 3rd dec, i have a dr's appointment on wednesday and an early scan on 15th April, and i'm praying so hard all will be will and we will see raisins hb :cloud9:

So far i have had a constant headache and felt dizzy since a few days before my :bfp: also been very thirty, constipated (sorry tmi) which of course is bloating me out:blush: and had a few moments of feeling sick. Can't wait to feel proper pregnant :happydance: i am 5 weeks 2 days :wohoo:

Hope we all have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

XXX


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I know the feeling Daisyduke, we are really hoping our bean sticks! We both have a really good feeling about it this time so we are hoping it is a good sign. I too have had the constipation, but I have also had the opposite too (TMI,sorry) with this pregnancy. I too had headaches, but lately I haven't had one. :hug: How far did you make it last time? Last time I got to 8 weeks (farthest I've gotten so far)...hoping to make it all the way this time! :) Do you think that it's a good sign that we made it farther into the pregnancy last time, or does it not really mean anything? :rofl:

Hope all of you are happy and healthy ladies :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi Mrsstreet i didnt make it to 5 last week so ive made im a little further, fx. I have no idea, but i sure hope all our LO stick so hard, would hate any of us to have to go thro that :hugs:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

:hugs: Oh, how exciting that you're past the 5 week point now! I don't like this waiting game-until the first trimester is over I feel like I am going to be holding my breath! 

So, does anyone have a preference as far as boy/girl? Will you find out or be on team yellow? 

DH and I will probably find out, if just for the convenience of knowing what colors to buy and how to decorate. I don't really have a preference, except that the baby be healthy. Although one of my friends who has "visions" and such, has told me she thinks I'm having twins-a boy and a girl :rofl: Don't I wish...hehehe


----------



## DaisyDuke

When we first started ttc i was desperate for a girl, but over a year later i can honestly say i would be equally as delighted with either. Obviously like anyone i just hope my raisin is healthy and we have raisin for chrsitmas, there seriously couldnt be a better present could there. If all goes to plan i can honestly say i know this will be my best christmas ever by miles :)

The 12ww is awful isnt it, i'm lucky enough to have an early scan booked, it's 1 week 4 days away, praying so hard all is well and we see a hb. If all is well we think we will book a private scan between this scan and the 12 week one, otherwise i dont know how i will cope with so much worry. XXX


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Heyaa
Im due the 4th dec :D
good luck x


----------



## miel

i don't care either way about the sex...when you wait so long to get bean that can of stuff get out of the window so fast ...just happy to have a bean at the moment !!!

so girls i am only 4 weeks:blush:i did found early in my cycle i guess but i did have very strong BFP lines and a digital that confirm the BFP ...

i don't have many symptoms :blush:...

beside i feeling bloated and a little cramps here and there ...

my boobs do not hurt at all for now do you think that ok ?


----------



## Mynx

Hey all :) 
I could be due 3rd November or 5th December, I'm having a dating scan in the next couple of weeks as my LMP in February wasnt a normal one (light and short) so I could be almost 6 weeks or almost 10 lol!! 

Congrats to you all!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi Mynx, welcome........

Miel my boobies dont hurt at all, so i dont think its anything to worry about :hugs: i found out early to at 10dpo, 11dpo tested with a digi and got the words 'pregnant' :wohoo:

I'm sure we will have loads of symptoms soon :wohoo: XXX


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Hello MummytoAmber :hi:, Hello Mynx :hi:! I had the same thing Mynx, a very irregular :witch: for March, so I have not one clue how far along I am. I would be willing to bet around 4 weeks though.I had a miscarriage in February, so it's hard to tell.Miel, my bbs mostly are just sensitive, but they're not even like that all the time, so I'm sure it's fine. :hugs: Last night I had really bad cramping after walking around for about 2 hours, and that is the second time it's happened. Could I be overdoing it, or could it be just coincidence that that is when the cramps come? Every time I have them I am just so scared of losing little one, but I know I can't judge this pregnancy by past ones. Miel, I am so happy for you that you finally got your :bfp:, I had followed your story and was so hoping for you! :hug: to all!


----------



## miel

welcome Mynx :)

hope everyone enjoy their week end !!! it's a fantastic weather in San Francisco about 70 degree today:)...we had a BBQ in our backyard ...mmm so yummy hot dogs !!!!

msstreet0417 i do have some cramping too i will not call them severe so for me just tiny ones...i have being working out times a week and i also do yoga for 1.5 hours on Saturdays ...i did read everywhere it's good to have and do some sport or little work out so i believe for you a nice walk should be fine as well...

I have a appointment with the doc on friday...i wonder what they will do ( i will be only 5 weeks then ) probably confirm pregnancy by blood test no?


----------



## Mynx

miel said:


> welcome Mynx :)
> 
> 
> I have a appointment with the doc on friday...i wonder what they will do ( i will be only 5 weeks then ) probably confirm pregnancy by blood test no?

I dont know what it's like in the US but here in the UK they dont seem to confirm with blood tests anymore. My MW said that the home pg tests are now so accurate that if you've had a few :bfp: on those ones then that's confirmation enough! Could be wrong tho and it could just be the area I live in, or the GP surgery. They differ so much from each other in how they go about these things! :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mrsstreet0417 said:


> :hugs: Oh, how exciting that you're past the 5 week point now! I don't like this waiting game-until the first trimester is over I feel like I am going to be holding my breath!
> 
> So, does anyone have a preference as far as boy/girl? Will you find out or be on team yellow?
> DH and I will probably find out, if just for the convenience of knowing what colors to buy and how to decorate. I don't really have a preference, except that the baby be healthy. Although one of my friends who has "visions" and such, has told me she thinks I'm having twins-a boy and a girl :rofl: Don't I wish...hehehe

i was on team yellow with amber, id happily enough do the same again, but im letting OH pick this time, he said so far going to find out.
i want a boy, as ive got a girl but having another girl but be alot easily due to room sharing and still having girl clothes.


----------



## miel

is it normal to feel so normal?


----------



## MissyMojo

heya, im Mojo, im 22 and hubby 21, and weve managed to get :bfp: 1st month trying!!!!

i could be anywhere between 3 and 7 weeks!!! im hoping the latter, 

i took patch off on 8th and had a bleed 13-18th and then nothing at all til i finally got a bfp on thurs 2nd april!!

im bloated to hell, had to move up a dress size!!! feel very very siclkly but not being sick, but feel like its just round the corner, lots of cm and my nipple omg!!! theyre so so sensitivve!! but i have big gaps in the day where i dont feel any diferent at all!!!
got 1st midwife appt on wed!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi Missymojo i would say ur defo over 3 weeks i would say from 4, as it's unlikely to get a + that early. Had u tested before the 2nd?

Hi Miel i feel pretty normal to :hugs: have a few symtoms but nothing major. XXX


----------



## MissyMojo

i'd tested regularly from march 10th, roughly when i expected AF,then every 4 of 5 days, got a bfn on saturday 28th march, then :bfp: thurs 2nd april,


----------



## DaisyDuke

What tests where u using? If u were using a good test i would say ur about 4 weeks? XXX


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, I am due in November.
To everyone who is concerned about lack of symptoms, please just enjoy it while it lasts. I had very few symptoms until almost 7 weeks but now I am just sick of feeling queasy and tired. I can't really complain as I have only actually got sick twice (and one of those times I made myself get sick to try and relieve the nausea). So I would say just enjoy feeling relatively normal, your body will probably soon kick in with lots of horrible symptoms. Why did nature design us to feel rotten for most of the first half of pregnancy???? Surely they could have come up with a nicer way to let us know we are expecting!!!


----------



## polaris

Also I forgot to mention that even now I still have some days when I feel normal - I try to take my own advice and just enjoy them as I have learned from experience that the nausea will be back the next day!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i was using internet type dipsticks from pound shop but got my :bfp: on a boots own one!

i feel sooo sooo crappy :( in an over heated tin box and no air con or fans!!!! i swear i might just go to sleep at me desk!!


----------



## miel

Can't wait until i meet with my doc on Friday !!! i feel so normal i re took a test this morning to make double sure i am pregnant !!!:rofl::rofl:

i don't really know if it's just me who has a hard time to realise it but BFP was here again this morning :happydance::happydance:

how everyone else doing?:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

your not alone miel, i want to test aagain and again but cant reason spending the money lol
so i keep looking at the photo's i took of my :bfp:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Miel i have tested every day for 3 weeks all :bfp: :dohh: it feels to good to be true doesnt it after ttc for soooooooo long :hugs:


----------



## miel

i keep thinking how wonderful to have a baby just before Christmas ! really it's going to make the holidays season so special !!! i am so so thankful it finally happen and i really hope many lttc ladies will follow as well :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm with u there Miel, i pray so hard this once sticks, if it does it will be the best christmas ever, not even a future xmas will beat it :)

The only thing that would make it better, is if more of the lttc girls were over here :dance:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

OMG, I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and I am spotting light pink. Barely spotting, but there was pink there on the tissue. :cry: Trying to not freak out but it's so hard not to...What if the pink turns into something more? And I have been cramping worse than usual the last two days but didn't think anything of it because there was no blood...Oh, god, please stick little bean! STICK! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetie got my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## miel

mrsstreet0417 said:


> OMG, I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and I am spotting light pink. Barely spotting, but there was pink there on the tissue. :cry: Trying to not freak out but it's so hard not to...What if the pink turns into something more? And I have been cramping worse than usual the last two days but didn't think anything of it because there was no blood...Oh, god, please stick little bean! STICK! :cry::cry::cry:

keep us updated sweetie :hug:hope every will be ok for you and bean:hugs:


----------



## polaris

mrsstreet0417 said:


> OMG, I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and I am spotting light pink. Barely spotting, but there was pink there on the tissue. :cry: Trying to not freak out but it's so hard not to...What if the pink turns into something more? And I have been cramping worse than usual the last two days but didn't think anything of it because there was no blood...Oh, god, please stick little bean! STICK! :cry::cry::cry:

Fingers crossed that everything is OK, when would you have been due AF, I know a lot of people have some light spotting around that time and go on to have completely healthy pregnancies?


----------



## RainyDayWoman

Hi, how are you all? I am a November Mommy (due the 10th) and would love to join you guys if I could! I am 20 years old and Daddy is 23. This is our first baby:).


----------



## miel

RainyDayWoman said:


> Hi, how are you all? I am a November Mommy (due the 10th) and would love to join you guys if I could! I am 20 years old and Daddy is 23. This is our first baby:).

welcome !:hugs:

how are you feeling sweetie ?:)


----------



## MissyMojo

aww rainy day woman xxx congrats xxx


----------



## mrsstreet0417

OK, well, I think I freaked out a little bit prematurely maybe? DH came home and I showed him and he was like "that's it?" LOL. So for now I am just watching to make sure it does not get any heavier and if it does his mother suggested going to the hospital down the street and getting a ultrasound to make sure everything is OK. WHEW! 

Anywho, welcome rainy day woman, this is my first too! You must be so excited! I am going to be 20 in 4 days so we are almost the same age too-and DH is 23 this year! LOL. 

Polaris, my AF is supposed to be due anywhere between the 10th and the 13th. So it is kind of around the time I should have AF...DH was wondering if it could be implantation bleeding? I dunno. I'm just relieved for now that it might not be as bad as I thought...:)


----------



## DaisyDuke

MrsStreet hope its all ok :hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

So, Since Friday I have been hella sick. I keep trying to tell myself to be positive because it means the baby is growing but it is so hard to get work done when you are running to the bathroom. If I didn't work a full time job, I am sure this would be easier. :sick:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh chicken :hugs: hope it passes soon, at least with the bank holiday u can have a few days off and hopefullu u will feel better next week :hugs:


----------



## polaris

mrsstreet0417 said:


> OK, well, I think I freaked out a little bit prematurely maybe? DH came home and I showed him and he was like "that's it?" LOL. So for now I am just watching to make sure it does not get any heavier and if it does his mother suggested going to the hospital down the street and getting a ultrasound to make sure everything is OK. WHEW!
> 
> Anywho, welcome rainy day woman, this is my first too! You must be so excited! I am going to be 20 in 4 days so we are almost the same age too-and DH is 23 this year! LOL.
> 
> Polaris, my AF is supposed to be due anywhere between the 10th and the 13th. So it is kind of around the time I should have AF...DH was wondering if it could be implantation bleeding? I dunno. I'm just relieved for now that it might not be as bad as I thought...:)

It sounds like everything will be fine, just keep an eye on it but I really wouldn't worry yet.
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

So......I am really just feeling devastated right now. I have spent the last hour or two in the emergency room and I just feel like dying, to be honest. I was talking to my Dad on the phone and he was asking what was wrong b/c he had seen my facebook status. Well, when I told him, I asked what blood type I was b/c MIL wanted to know if one of my parents was RH-. Well, turns out, even though my mom said she wasn't, my mom is RH-. And, big surprise, guess what? I am too. And I AM losing this baby too. Four babies lost, and I don't understand how my mother could be SO cruel and cold-hearted and EVIL. I am just dying inside right now. After this, there is going to be no contact with my mother and I anymore. I can't speak to someone like that. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## polaris

mrsstreet0417 said:


> So......I am really just feeling devastated right now. I have spent the last hour or two in the emergency room and I just feel like dying, to be honest. I was talking to my Dad on the phone and he was asking what was wrong b/c he had seen my facebook status. Well, when I told him, I asked what blood type I was b/c MIL wanted to know if one of my parents was RH-. Well, turns out, even though my mom said she wasn't, my mom is RH-. And, big surprise, guess what? I am too. And I AM losing this baby too. Four babies lost, and I don't understand how my mother could be SO cruel and cold-hearted and EVIL. I am just dying inside right now. After this, there is going to be no contact with my mother and I anymore. I can't speak to someone like that. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear your really sad news. I don't know what to say about the whole situation with your mum not telling you she was Rh negative, it doesn't really make sense to me but then I don't know the background. What a horrible thing to have to happen in order for you to find out. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Mrsstreet i am so sorry to hear this, i have been there myself and my heart truely breaks for u :hugs:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Thank you...Yeah, the reason I was so upset about it is because my mother is rh-, and i got her blood type. she lied to me and told me she wasn't rh-. because you usually take your mother's blood type, i could have prevented this m/c and the last 2 she knew about by having the shot to prevent rh- from attacking the baby. today, quite frankly, in too much pain to be mad at anyone....


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh babe thats terrible :hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

mrsstreet0417, I am so sorry for your losses. At least now that you know the probable cause, this will be the last heartbreak for you. :hugs: I wish I could say something to help. :(

I am actually feeling a bit better today. Milk seems to help my nausea but I am lactose intolerant so that cause other problems. :dohh: Oh well... no puking makes the milk worth it. :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

Been feeling funny today, really emotional had a good cry this morning, bad head really dizzy and queasy oh and knackered. Want to go home crawl in bed and cry whats wrong with me? Hoping its hormones cos raisin is growing and not my body knowing something before i do :dohh: Saw my dr yesterday, she took my weight and blood pressure (all good) gave me a load of info and i had to sign a form. She booked me in with the mw 2 weeks tomorrow.

My scans on wednesday so fx all is ok. 

GG glad the milk is working despite being intolerent :dohh:


XXX


----------



## miel

mrsstreet0417 said:


> Thank you...Yeah, the reason I was so upset about it is because my mother is rh-, and i got her blood type. she lied to me and told me she wasn't rh-. because you usually take your mother's blood type, i could have prevented this m/c and the last 2 she knew about by having the shot to prevent rh- from attacking the baby. today, quite frankly, in too much pain to be mad at anyone....

i am so sorry sweetie :cry::hugs::hugs:thinking of you :hug:


----------



## miel

well i just felt a sleep on my shop chair front of the cash register:rofl:it's dead slow and i am sooooooooo ready for a nap...

i think i will not go work out tonight but will go to bed early!


----------



## genkigemini

Miel - Going to bed early is probably a great idea. Yesterday I went home on my lunch break and took a nap, then after work, I took a nap and then I was still in bed about 10:15. LOL 

Ummm... so yeah... milk... not such the good idea. It is the first thing that I have gotten sick on where the smell made the sickness worse. :dohh: Oh well. Someone at work bought me the REAL ginger ale stuff and that helps although it sort of burns my throat. LOL


----------



## Angelmarie

Hey,

Im Angel and Im 28. DP is Daniel - also 28. 

Found out I was preggers at 8 dpo on Tuesday. Im sooooo excited!!!! :happydance:

Congrats to all you ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## miel

Welcome Angel :)

well ladies like i said in my other thread...went to the doc this morning and we were not expect to see anything on the scan as we are so early (4 weeks and 5 days) but instead of seeing nothing we actually saw 2 sacs!!!

we will confirm if we have twins with a others scan on April 27th with the heartbeats :)


----------



## Angelmarie

miel said:


> Welcome Angel :)
> 
> well ladies like i said in my other thread...went to the doc this morning and we were not expect to see anything on the scan as we are so early (4 weeks and 5 days) but instead of seeing nothing we actually saw 2 sacs!!!
> 
> we will confirm if we have twins with a others scan on April 27th with the heartbeats :)

Oh my god thats amazing!!! Go you!!!! How do you feel about it?


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Miel, what wonderful news! How do you feel about the possibility of having twins? How cool! :)


----------



## miel

it was a shock really...as i said i am feeling any symtoms yet don't know if because i have being working out and keep in shape so for some reason i was a little nervous about going this morning ..i was afraid they were going to tell me i imagined being pregnant and i was not actually:blush:

so when she said :" looks like a second sac to me !" i was in tears of shock and my husband was laughing is ass off !!!

but if they are twins we will do for sure !:rofl:


----------



## FJL

I'm going to join you girls if thats ok :D Just got my BFP an hour ago, beta isn't hugely high at 129 15dpo but the nurse said anything over 100 is good so thats ok I guess :)

This is completely surreal, it does not feel real! I am so used to seeing everyone elses BFP posts and pregnancy tickers and now I look at my own and think that its too good to be true!

Miel, you're only 4 days infront of me!!!

Oh and sorry...a bit of background for those that don't know me. TTC almost 3years, we just got pregnant from our 4th IVF cycle (we had 2 fresh and 2 frozen, got pg on a fresh cycle) i'm 26 and DH will be 28 in 2 weeks (what a great b'day pressie hey :happydance:)

I'm 4wks 1d today and the last 5 or so days, it just feels like AF is going to come which is a bit scary. Mainly lower back AF style cramps. I have mild stitch like pains all over my tummy and tired...OMFG, I have to have a 15min granny nap every hour or so :rofl: Boobs bigger and a bit sore but i'm also on progesterone support so that could be it too.

Just can't believe I finally made it! This bubba had better be a sticky bean!!!


----------



## miel

i am without word for you as well !!! i was without word for myself as well...!!!lol!

FJl it's a honor to be your cycle buddy !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh my god FJL!!!!! I am sooooooooo happy! God knows you deserve this and I am so pleased to see you here - we will be due only days apart!!! 

I have been trying for two years so I understand how much heartache you will have been through in THREE years!!! SO this is high time!!!

I think its fab that you FJL and Miel are my pregnancy buddies! There must have been some strong baby dust floating around LTTC this last 2 or 3 weeks!!! 

Yay for us!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

OMG this is MORE amazing news FJL, i cant beleive it i am over the moon :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

Symptoms wise FJL that all sounds perfect, im on progesterone to, so it's good to have someone to discuss symptoms with who's on it to, cos i'm not sure which of mine are preg related and which are progesterone. XXX


----------



## miel

good morning ladies :)!!!

it's almost 7 am in san Francisco !and so so glad it's the week end !!!


----------



## MissyMojo

morning then miel, hope ur feeling good, is it sunny in san fransisco? its sunny/hazy and warm here in yorkshire in england,


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Congrats FJL! What great news :)


----------



## Seraphim

Hi Ladies :)

I hope you don't mind if I join you.

I'm 28, hubby 33, 10 weeks pregnant tomorrow... due Nov 8th.

It's been great reading this thread, hearing my own thoughts echoed in you guys. As most first time mums, I feel pretty clueless, but if my couple of weeks can reassure any of you I'm more than happy to help.

mrsstreet, really sorry about your news hon, good on you for being a top friend to the others here. And big congrats to everyone who's been ttc for a little while.

I'm really glad to have found this forum, it's a great way to share a great experience.

xxx


----------



## FJL

Morning girls!

I went to bed at 8pm last night :rofl: I was SO tired. I got up 4 times to go to the loo last night (imagine what i'll be like in a few months time :shock:) then woke up at 5am, I had to pinch myself to make sure it wasn't a dream, then I was so excited I couldn't sleep, so I have been up since but it is now time for my nana nap!

Have a great day girls!

Oh, and i'm going for a follow up beta in a few days time to make sure everything is ok and numbers are rising as they should.

So wonderful to have some LTTTC girls as my preggo buddies :D


----------



## mrso

Hello ladies

Also wondering if I could join you. I am currently 26 and Dh is 31. This is my second pregnancy and my son is almost 3 years old. We were TTC for 10 months when we got pregnant. 

I am about 7 1/2 weeks along and will not see the doctor until week 12. I really wish it was earlier but I am relatively healthy. 

This pregnancy is nothing like my first. I had no m/s with James and gained a ton of weight. THis time I am sick all the time. I have to see a nutritionist to regulate my weight gain. 

I know how happy all of us are to be here!!!


----------



## miel

welcome Seraphin and Mrso :)

i just left a e mail to my regular Obgyn to see if i should do a blood test to figure out my twins situation :)


----------



## mrso

miel said:


> welcome Seraphin and Mrso :)
> 
> i just left a e mail to my regular Obgyn to see if i should do a blood test to figure out my twins situation :)

NO kidding. I think I would want to know sooner then later if I was having Twins!!!!!


----------



## miel

i was wondering ladies ...Do you a lot of white CM going on ? i noticed i get that a lot ...


----------



## MissyMojo

i do hunni, i panicked at 1st but al my pregnancy books say its normal


----------



## miel

oh thanks missymojo...i noticed as well i have less cramps that the first couples of the days of my BFP ....


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh Im getting a lot of thick creamy cm... and the cramps have settled down quite a lot but still getting twinges every now and again! I am so paranoid!!!


----------



## mrso

Yeah... my cramps let up as well and I also have a bit of CM.


----------



## FJL

I have some CM but mine is kind of white and watery so I wasn't sure if it was the gravity of the progesterone support or actual CM :rofl:

I am still crampy, mainly in the back and especially after i've doing something active such as housework or gone for a walk etc. I lay down and rest after and i'm fine.

I'll be happy when my cramps settle down because I get paranoid that i'm going to bleed.

Miel, congrats on being 5 weeks today :happydance:

OMFG...I had the most bizare dream last night :shock: The short version is that I was :sex: (very very vividly) with some guy infront of my DH and then my DH murdered this girl with his bare hands and I was downstairs in another room while it was going on and all I could hear was this poor girl screaming and pleading. It was awful! I was so glad to wake up.


----------



## Angelmarie

:rofl:

Thats some dream!!! I must admit I have been getting some pretty vivid reams recently - its another symptom! 

Which was dp more upset at - him murdering somebody or you bd with some other guy!??!?! :rofl:


----------



## miel

i do have some weird dream as well :) i am kind of use to it as clomid gave me some nice porn feel like dream as well:rofl::rofl::rofl:

looks like we all have the CM sign so must be a good sign !!!

i got my doc e mail back and she told me to wait the 2 weeks for my new scan and basically i will be fix after that ...:)

i am happy our mummies in style group is getting bigger :cloud9:

it is so nice to be a mummy is it !!!:cloud9:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Happy 5 weeks Miel :)


----------



## Elski

Hi Girls!

Just thought I might join you if that's ok? :)

I'm Elizabeth, I'm 32, DP 32. Live in London but have been in Canada since November and will be back in the UK mid-May. I have a hx of endometriosis and have had a number of operations and have been told in the past that it would be more difficult for me to conceive so to me, this is my little miracle :) I'm nervous though as endo can be linked to complications.

I think I'm 6wks today but have an early viability scan on thursday to find out, fx there's a hb. 

Congratulations to all the mummy's with style and look forward to chatting to you over the days/weeks to come!

E x


----------



## mrso

hello Elski!!!


----------



## mrso

My dreams are really crazy. I have had 2 seperate dreams about people breaking into our house and robbing us. The one I had last night was really really bad. I had to kill a few people then flee our house to save the family. Woke up breathing so hard. 

I would much rather have dreams about something more pleasurable!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome elski,

i havent had weird dreams yet, im soo tired thati fall str8 into a deep sleep then wake up what feels like 2 mins later to the alarm clock


----------



## genkigemini

HOLY CRAP!!!! So much great news over the weekend. 

Congrats to Miel! TWINS?!?!?! That is insane but awesome. You can put all those adorable baby clothes to good use!

FJL - CONGRATS!!!!! Welcome to 1st Tri! I am sooooo excited to see so many LTTTCers and Long term BnBers getting their days to shine!!!!! :happydance:

For me - I have been HORRIBLY sick. I know I have lost weight since my 6 week appt. I go back to the doctor on Thursday and I am going to beg for anything to help me keep food down. I was horribly sick 5 times yesterday and then at the end of the night, I sat in my bathroom and cried. I really hate feeling this ill. As awful as it sounds, my DH and I discussed only having one child before and I think that is the route we are planning because I can hardly function through this morning sickness. :( Sorry for be a downer.

Good news is that I have an ultrasound on Thursday and my first official OB appointment so I am thrilled. :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Sorry to hear you are so poorly! That must be terrible. I must admit I didnt get it at all with my first and so far so good with this one... I dont envy you - I really hope that things ease up for you soon. 

But yay for the ultrasound!!! will we get pics? :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

genkigemini aww hunni i hope ur drs are able to help you, its no fun being so poorly, xxx massive squishy mojo hugs:hug::hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

Angelmarie said:


> But yay for the ultrasound!!! will we get pics? :happydance:


:happydance: Yup! I should have new pics!!!! :) Only 2 weeks later. I am so excited to see a change! :) Since my doc does scans in office, I will get lots! YAY!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Elski

Poor you, Genki, I bet it's totally miserable being that ill. I've had waves of nausea here and there but today I felt sick for the whole day for the first time. I really hope your Dr can sort you something to make you feel better!

E x


----------



## mrso

For about 2 weeks now I have been pretty sick. I called the doctor and they gave me a perscription for nausea. It is really helping me get through the days. I still get sick during the night but I can deal with that. 

I hope that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## FJL

Genki - you poor thing being so sick, I hope you can get something to make your m/s more bearable.

I had follow up bloods today, results tomorrow...we need beta levels to be around the 450 mark so FX big time!

I have had some very mild light pink spotting yesterday and the day before...trying not to worry but to wait 3yrs for a pregnancy I think any little thing will freak me out. Hopefully it is just a bit of irritation from the progesterone applicator. Nurse says not to worry.

My (.Y.) are getting REALLY sore! Tiredness is getting worse...I had a nap for 2 hours this arvo and the phone rang in the room next to me 3 times and I didn't heara thing LOL.

I hope you ladies are all doing great!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sounds good FJL, try not to worry about the pink spotting to much, i had a little when i first started on the progesterone :hugs: hope the bloods go well.

I to feel rough rough rough again praying its a good sign, as tomorrow is scan day, i hope sooooooo much we see raisins hb. XXX


----------



## Elski

FJL, good luck for your bloods!

Daisy, I'm same as you, got my first scan thurs. FX'd for us!

Hope all ladies and beans are doing well :)

E x


----------



## miel

Elski and Daisy i am sure everything will go perfectly fine for your scans girls:hugs:you must post some pictures in here afterward so we can admire your little beans girls !!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrso

miel.... when do you find out about twins?


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah miel we're all super excited for you :D fingers crossed you find out soon darl,

hows everyone doing today?
did we all enjoy easter, i won an easter egg at work today so will be having some of it tonite:D

big squishy hugs xxx


----------



## miel

i will find out April 27th :) the day before my birthday!


----------



## Elski

Ooooh so not long then Miel - how exciting! Two little bouncing beans :)

I'm a bit gutted about my easter choc, I've been feeling too queasy to eat it. BAH! What egg did you win from work, Missy? Easter egg chocolate is the best :)

I had my bloods done today so the Dr should call me with my betas tomorrow, I'll be interested to see what they are...

E x


----------



## FJL

Morning girls (or evening depending where you are :))

I got my 2nd lot of beta results back at 497 which is great as that means a clear doubling every 48 hours. Getting another one done next Tuesday.

I go back to work tomorrow, i've had almost 3 weeks off!! I only work part time though but I have to be soooooooooo careful now as my job can be pretty full on, but without it I think I would go out of my mind...the distraction is good for me I think.

Bring on your scan day Miel :D

Elski - how far along do you think you are? Good luck for a sky high beta xx


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Yay! Happy to hear good news FJL :hug:


----------



## mrso

my Easter was pretty well. I havent wanted to eat anything sweet for a few weeks and Easter was no different. The day went pretty well except I got into a fight with my dad. Pretty typical. 

I have been taking some meds for morning sickness and I am going to attempt to not take one tomorrow and see how I feel. Wish me luck.


----------



## mrso

TWINS.... I would be so excited!!! Bet you cant wait until the 27th.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I had a great Easter-I turned 20 :) and got to spend time with my family. Oooo, can't wait to hear the result Miel (twins or not). Will we also be getting a scan pic? :)


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies :D i won a cadburys wispa egg, its in my fridge and im eating it very slowly, i got my 1st craving yesterday and its one i will be ignoring completely, the idea is sooo repulsive,.............. prawn coctail crisps with vanilla ice cream!!!!1 wtf??? my friends cravings - cinnamon dohnuts, i get prawn cocktail crisps and ice cream hahahahhaa

weird child im carrying,


----------



## Elski

Morning girls

Glad everyone had lovely easters :)

FJL - glad you got nicely doubling betas! According to my dates, I'm 6+3 today, I'll post my betas when the Dr calls me later... FX'd.

Missy - prawn cocktail crisps with vanilla ice-cream.... that just made me heave :) I could certainly go for a fridge-cold wispa egg though!!

Good luck with not taking the meds, MrsO!

E x


----------



## mrso

NOt so good with no meds!!!!! woke up and ate a small bowl of cereal then went back to bed for 2 hours. Woke up and lost all my food. My husband seems to think that it is all mental. I could slap him some days. Men just dont get it. 

I took my med and am feeling much better!!

prawn coctail crisps with vanilla ice cream... OMG I cant even think about it. I might loose some more of my cereal. But the donuts sound good. I was craving them last week but am trying to restrain myself so I dont gain too much weight.


----------



## Kirstin

I'm Kirstin, 20 and in the UK and we're expecting our 1st baby on 18th Dec. Anyone want a pregnancy buddy, due around the same time? xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Scan today, all is good, saw yolk sac, hb, fetal pole and raisin measuring 7.3mm :happydance::happydance::happydance:

More details in my journal, just a quick visit today, as i have a very sick horse :( he had an emergency op last night and is still critical, i have had like 3 hours sleep. Praying he will be ok, and i'll be around some more tomorrow :hugs:

XXX
 



Attached Files:







Raisin 6+6.jpg
File size: 97.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## miel

thank Daisy for the picture :)...the raisin looks for sure cozy in there ....it's giving ma a idea of what my scan picture will look like at 7 weeks+1day on the 27th:happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ur welcome Miel, so excited for u :hugs: XXX


----------



## mrso

DaisyDuke... I hope your horse is feeling better soon and you catch up on some sleep!! Congrats on the great scan.


----------



## heather990

heya,
is it too late to join this forum, 

i am due on 4th november, im 19 soon!

found out 5 weeks in, feeling soooo tired, sick, and rundown..

iv got my firt scan in 2 weeks, :)

how is everyone else getting on?

xxxxxxx
xxxxxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Hey! :wave:

Well Im tired, I feel sick constantly (I havent thrown up - just a constant feeling that I might). My boobs are sooooooooooooooo sore. When I took my bra off last night I could have cried!!! :cry: They are so swollen too and my tummy! OMG I look about 6 months gone I m so bloated! I had to buy new trousers as I cant comfortably fasten my jeans!!! I do hope this isnt a sign that Im going to be like a WHALE!!!! :rofl:

Other than that Im just peachy ;)


----------



## Kirstin

My boobs hurt sooo much too :(


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Kirstin, Heather990, Hello :wave: and congrats on your pregnancies! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months (and for you all to feel better soon)!


----------



## MissyMojo

your not alone girls in the bloating and sore boobs, im now wearing maternity bras as they give more support, and i have started wearing some size 12's as apose to usual 10's. im going to get some maternity trousers next weekend!!


----------



## miel

i got on of those bump band so i can still wear my normal jeans but i can unbutton the button and no one can see it !!

Msstreet0417 so sweet of you to check on all of us ...:hugs:how are you doing sweetie ?

Welcome heather :)....

Girls i am still waiting for some of our lttc ladies like Tansey , Lyns etc... to see if they get the BFP this month and then i may close the buddies thread as i think we got a pretty good team there no ? what you think girlies?


----------



## mrso

miel... that sounds good to me. Gets hard to keep up when there are a ton of people.


----------



## mrso

my boobs only hurt in the morning. I have had horrid morning sickness, bloating, and sooooo tired. I am not resorting to my "fat" jeans. I am hopeing to get away with not wearing maturnity until I have to. I hate the way they fit. It may be that I haven't found any that I like.


----------



## MissyMojo

i think maybe yeah:D be good if lyns and tansey could join us this month


----------



## Angelmarie

Im pleased that you other girls are bloated too! (sorry :blush:) Its just that I was so surprised that I am so big. With my first I didnt start showing until I was about 5 months! 

Miel - yeh I have beenlooking at those bump bands. I think I will invest :)


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you angelmarie xxx you are not alone!! hahaha


----------



## mrso

I am with you angelmarie.... with my first I didnt start showing until I was 16 weeks. And that was just a tiny little bump. This time around OMG, I feel like I am 5 months already. I really hope the bloating goes away a little bit by week 12... I have to be a bridesmaid. I am kinda freeking out too.


----------



## miel

yep i paid $16 for a balck one...

i noticed i feel bloated at different time of the day ...


----------



## mrso

Mine is the worst in the evenings. I feel like I am going to explode!!!!


----------



## FJL

I love all of my symptoms...from the nausea and starvation in the morning, to the sore boobs, to the mass tiredness, to the peeing every 30mins :headspin: I am so thrilled to be here, this little bubba can throw anything at me and I am confident I will take it all in my stride!

Good idea about closing the group soon Miel, it is getting quite big, but yes, i'd love for a few LTTTC'ers to join us first. Hopefully Mendy will be in here soon!


----------



## miel

well i just closed it our lttc girls will know i will open it for them anyway :) as they are welcome ...


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Miel, I'm doing fine, just biding my time I guess. Resisting the urge to TTC as I know I'm not allowed yet. 

DaisyDuke, you must be so happy to get to see your little one :hug: so cute...


----------



## Elski

Evening girls

Yep sore, tingly boobs here too and my nips are bigger than usual. Like FJL says though, bring on all the symptoms, it's all soooo worth it in the end.

Great scan pic, Daisy, I hope your horse perks up :(

What's a bump band??!

My bHcG levels from yesterday are 59,092 which the Dr said was fine and in line with my dates (6+3). I've got my scan in the morning though (panic panic) so should get proper confirmation then...

E x


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Good luck at your scan Elski


----------



## Elski

Thanks hun :) x


----------



## mrso

Yes symptoms are a nice reassuring thing to have. At times I wish they were not as miserable. 

Good luck at your scan!!!


----------



## FJL

Daisy - so wonderful that your scan went so well and your got to see bubs heartbeat :happydance:

Elski - good luck for your scan xx


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Ladies, 8 weeks today! :wohoo:

Tomorrow is my first OFFICIAL OB appointment. I am jazzed. I am pretty sure I get a new scan too! :happydance:

Congrats to the newest members of our group!

I have still been quite sick but other than that, I am a happy girl. 

Hope you all are well! :hugs:


----------



## mrso

Genkigemini... what is your due date? I am 8 weeks tomorrow. I dont know my due date as I do not see the doctor until 12 weeks. Going by LMP I am due Nov 26th.


----------



## genkigemini

My Due Date is November 25th.

That makes your due date November 26th (THANKSGIVING DAY!!! :happydance: )

How cool that we are so close!


----------



## mrso

Horray!!! 

I have to have a c-section so I am guessing that I will have on the Monday prior to Thanksgiving. Hopeing anyway.


----------



## FJL

Congrats on being 8 weeks Genki and good luck for your first OB appt :wohoo:


----------



## miel

congratulations Genki !!!!

me wanna see a picture when you come back from the scan!


----------



## Angelmarie

I left work early today as I kepy getting some weird pains... and a dull ache all round my back.. anybody had backache? 

I ended up back at the clinic where they did a scan to check for major problems but couldnt see anything. Im so paranoid. God Im going to be a wreck my December!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

angelmarie xx if scan is ok then flumps doing ok, go have yourself a bath, take 2 paracetamol and try to rest a bit, 

sending you huggles xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## miel

Angelmairie i hope you ok hun:hugs:how are you feeling now sweetie ?


----------



## Elski

Afternoon girls,

How's everyones days been?

Congrats on the 8wks Genki, hope the appt goes well tomorrow!

Angel, I get the odd back ache, it feels a bit like dull AF pain. I'm glad your scan showed that everything was ok, put your feet up and try not to worry - twinges, aches and pains are all part of early pg.

I had my scan today - I'm a bit apprehensive though. In the UK you get told stuff like how many weeks/days you are and you get a picture etc but it doesn't seem to be like that here (Canada) as I didn't get any of that :( Basically the guy spent about 10-15mins probing my stomach and doing things on his computer, then at the end he turned the screen round and showed me the yolk sac and diddy little bean. He pointed to a little flutter, which was the hb (I got a little tear when I saw that) and that was it. I asked if everything was ok and if I got a picture and how many weeks I was and he said that I don't get a picture and that he couldn't tell me anything, that he has to send the report to my physician who then tells me what's in it. Is that normal? I'm thinking now that even though I saw the hb, something's wrong and he just wasn't telling me. Now I have to wait all the way til next thursday to see the Dr :(

E x


----------



## mrso

Elski
Try not to worry too much. I know how hard that can be. During my first pregnancy (I am in the USA) I had an ultrasound done at 8/9 weeks and they didnt provide any of that info to me. I didnt ask they just checked for a HB and said see you at your next appt. 

I think also if they use an older ultraound maching it is hard to measure things. Things are so very different here in the USA then everywhere else. The doctor does all the ultrasounds himself and there is never a 3rd party involved. 

Hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## mrso

Backaches are totally normal. I am still having them. I try to take a bath at night and that seems to help quite a bit. During my last pregnancy I went for massages becasue my sciatic nerve was KILLING me. Massages seemed to help with the aches in my lower back too.


----------



## Elski

Thanks MrsO, I'm sure the way it all happened was totally normal procedure for here, I think I'm just feeling a bit panicky as I'm in unfamiliar territory :blush: Roll on next thurs when hopefully the doc will tell me loads of reassuring stuff!


----------



## mrso

I was watching some of those baby shows today... Bringing home baby, Delivery me, and Baby on Board. Made me start to think about next fall when I deliver and I freak out. I was OMG OMG OMG what am I going to do.

Those panicky moments tend to creep up on us at the worst times. I bet everything is fine!!


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Ladies!

My OB appointment went GREAT! I am thrilled. Since I am doing this pregnancy without medical insurance, my doc is setting me up on a payment plan which is AWESOME! It will be really helpful! YAY! :happydance: Baby has a very strong heartbeat of 189 BPM which made everyone glad and the change in baby size from 6+0 and 8+1 was AMAZING!!!! I am in shock but totally pleased. In my new pic, you can see the umbilical cord and the can make out the head and body. ^_^ I finally feel like there is a REAL baby in there! :wohoo:

The other awesome thing was that they gave me a prescription for Promethazine for my nausea and it does totally work! I can feel the slight nausea sensation but nothing overwhelming and so far my food has stayed down! I am in HEAVEN! :wohoo:

Aside from being exhausted, I am really happy with everything.

I hope you all are well! :hugs:

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/EightWeeks.jpg


----------



## mrsstreet0417

OMG! You can see the baby so well, TOO CUTE! :wohoo::wohoo: So happy for you Genkigemini, and good that your docs put you on a payment plan, very convenient, I still can't believe how cute your little one is, and how clearly you can see everything....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

awww cute scan picci :D gr8 news ur dr is helping you with a payment plan :D aand soo very glad anti sickness tablets are helping you :)


----------



## Kirstin

I poas again today :rofl: it's gotten much darker, even more than the control line :happydance: xx


----------



## Mynx

Aww fantastic scan pics hun! I'll be posting one of my own later on today, I have my dating scan at 3.15 :happydance:


----------



## mrso

Congrats on the wonderful ultrasound. The meds do help a ton.... I am taking them as well.


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies!!!


i have a scan date wahoooooooooooooooo 7th may, yippeeee i'll be hopefully dead on 12 weeks then!!!


----------



## Mynx

Had my dating scan... I'm actually 7w+2 so that puts me as being due on December 2nd :) Not as far along as I thought but it gives us a little longer to get things sorted out :D 
I dont have a scanner so I'll be trying to take a pic of my scan pic! There's not a great deal to see tho tbh, tis a blob !!! It's our beanie blob! But we saw the HB so we're very pleased about that :happydance:


----------



## miel

very cool Mynx !!! yay post a pic when you can ...it will give me a idea what mine will look at 7 weeks +1day ..
Start of december due date it's pretty cool ..you will have a the baby before Christmas !!!:)

so i don't know if it just me but i feel like the top of my stomach ...just under the boobs is getting bigger and also or bloated? so weird!!!


----------



## Mynx

Miel, I've had so much bloating it's untrue!! I've been looking like I'm about 4/5 months pregnant already lol! And now it turns out I'm only 7 weeks, I KNOW it's just bloating hehe! I've been sooooooo windy and gassy too :blush:


----------



## miel

i am gassy as well ..probably doesn;t help i ate brocoli and cauliflower salad for lunch so:rofl:


----------



## Mynx

I'm LOVING brocolli and cauliflower atm! Especially if it's cooked a little so it's still nice n cruncy :D But they both smell like farts when u cook them, and the gas they produce is insane :rofl:


----------



## Elski

I've got a new little pot-belly and lots of gas too, not sure what it is I'm eating that's causing it though! :)


----------



## mrso

I am having a hard time eating anything and not getting :sick:. I had some food go bad in my fridge (it was hiding well). I cleaned out the fridge today because every time I open up the fridge I vomit. Apparently I am the only one that smells it. 

broccoli and cauliflower.. omg omg :sick:

I am glad you guys can eat healthy foods. Anything would be nice at this point.


----------



## FJL

Angelmarie - I had bad lower back ache (felt just like AF) and stitch like pains in my tummy up until about 3-4 days ago and now instead it just feels like my stomach muscles are sore.

Today, I am SO tired...I can hardly function. Off for a big long nap now.

Oh and my boobs are getting more and more sore and I have gone up not 1 but 2 cup sizes already :shock: complete with the porn star nipples :rofl: I am now a D cup, I can't believe it but i'm loving it and so is DH :happydance:

I haven't felt really sick or nauseous yet and no sight of food or smell has made me sick, but I just feel a bit off most days.

Ok...I seriously need to sleep (at 2pm LOL) so i'm off!


----------



## Elski

Evening ladies

How we all doing today? Having good weekends? I hope the various aches and pains and nausea are easing up. I've felt pretty nauseous the last few days and I've completely gone off anything sweet. I'm a major chocolate lover but even the thought of it right now makes me gag. NEVER thought I'd be saying that :)

E x


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Just wanted to pop by to say that I hope all of you ladies are feeling well, and happy 6 weeks Miel! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls 
welcome to sunday:) 
i'm feeling a lil bit queasy today wahoooo:) yes girls im actually pleased about that hahaha, im just relaxing on the sofa with hubby on psp watching mythbusters, got dishwasher going and the grnd prix is on later:)
hope everyone is okay 
mojo n flump huggles xxxxx


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> Girls am still waiting for some of our lttc ladies like Tansey , Lyns etc... to see if they get the BFP this month and then i may close the buddies thread as i think we got a pretty good team there no ? what you think girlies?

Miel darling, maybe I might be taking you up on that offer....I see technically you're already closed.....but I had a little bit of good news this weekend! :cloud9:

Its early days yet....but I would be *just *in December :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

wahoo lyns xxxx 

sticky :dust: to you lyns xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

so now we have all our members, we need someone to do us a thingy for our signatures, what we gonna have????

Miel
Genkigemini
DaisyDuke
MummyToAmber
Mynx
Polaris
RainyDayWoman
AngelMarie
FJL
Seraphim
mrso
Elski
mrsstreet0417 
Kirstin
Heather990
MissyMojo
and joining us as of today Lyns!!!
this is us all now?


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Ladies...

I am not very talented at this and my only picture editor was Photobucket so I am sure that others can do better but here are two images I made for our buddy group!

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/stork-1.gif

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/baby_stork_boy_lg-1.gif

Personally, I like the first one better but this is what I have to show for now at least. :)


----------



## MissyMojo

those are cool, :) how did u make them?? online or on a program on ur pc?


----------



## genkigemini

I found clip art, uploaded it to photobucket.com and used their edit feature to add the text. :)

Glad you liked them!


----------



## Mynx

Oooo I like the first one :D Very nice hun, good job!


----------



## Mynx

Congrats Lyns! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

how do we add an image to our signature?


----------



## mrsstreet0417

What I did was right click the picture and go to view image, then copy the image url and go to signature and paste it, then put at the beginning and at the end :)


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Since I am a little ditzy about this stuff, is my signature OK or do I need to make it smaller?


----------



## Elski

Congratulations Lyns!!!! :)

Good job with the singature thingys, Genki, I'd have no idea how to do something like that, I'd have to get computer geek DP on the case!

E x


----------



## Mynx

Is my signature too big now do ya think?


----------



## mrsstreet0417

And, congrats Lyns, another well deserved positive! :hugs:


----------



## mrso

welcome and congrats Lyns


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant get to "veiw image" just gives me options to save or email could one of u lovely ladies pm me what it is you've put in your signature so i can add it to mine


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Lyns on your :bfp:!! That's really excellent news! Sending you lots of really sticky :dust: for a happy and healthy nine months. 

Genkigemini - i love the logo, I would have no idea where to start with making something like that. For some reason my computer is crashing whenever I try to view the code for it but I will try again later on.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Kirstin

FJL said:


> Angelmarie - I had bad lower back ache (felt just like AF) and stitch like pains in my tummy up until about 3-4 days ago and now instead it just feels like my stomach muscles are sore.
> 
> Today, I am SO tired...I can hardly function. Off for a big long nap now.
> 
> Oh and my boobs are getting more and more sore and I have gone up not 1 but 2 cup sizes already :shock: complete with the porn star nipples :rofl: I am now a D cup, I can't believe it but i'm loving it and so is DH :happydance:
> 
> I haven't felt really sick or nauseous yet and no sight of food or smell has made me sick, but I just feel a bit off most days.
> 
> Ok...I seriously need to sleep (at 2pm LOL) so i'm off!

Did your sickness start today? Mine did and I was just wondering about you because your on the same day :)


----------



## MissyMojo

i did it, we have a stork in my sig now!!


----------



## Elski

Hello Lovelies

How we all doing today?

Can someone send me instructions on how to get the lovely new thread signature on my posts please?

Ta, E x


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girlies,

does anyone else feel normal, i dnt feel pregnant at all, my symptoms are pretty much gone!!! paranoia is setting in i have scan on 7th and im cackin my self,

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/stork-1.gif[/IMG ] just copy and paste, and close the gap between the G ] on the end


----------



## mrso

I wish I felt normal. My sickness is not gone or even better. 

MOOD SWING - wow. I got into a huge fight with my husband this morning. Not that he didnt diserve it. I feel like I am bipolar. 

I wouldn't worry about anything missymojo... I am pretty sure that symptoms come and go. I know the feeling of having to wait until 12 weeks to get ultrasound done. I dont have mine until the 13th.


----------



## polaris

Symptoms definitely come and go, I thought that mine were gone but they are definitely back the last few days and I'm back to wearing the travel sickness bands. If you are lucky they won't come back but more than likely they will reappear in a few days. So just enjoy the break!!


----------



## miel

hello beautiful ladies !!

hope everyone is doing well ...:)
I must said i think my boobs are getting bigger :rofl:i like it :rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Miel, I'm not even 4 weeks yet and mine are bigger already! OH loves it! x


----------



## Mynx

Lol yeah mine are bigger too :happydance: OH doesnt mind either, altho he's more of a bum man! And yes, that's bigger too :rofl: 

As for those worried that symptoms are disappearing.. dont get too comfy!! I thought that as well and my nausea is back with avengeance, worse than ever! And now acid reflux has hit me today!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww mynx :hug: 

my boobs havent changed yet but my nipples are almost permantaly erect oh loves sucking on em!!!
none of my clothes fit!! im living in 1 pair of jeans and 1 pair of cargo trousers for work and pajarma bottoms at home!!! cant wait for the weekend to get new clothes!!

my best friend was due her baby on saturday, but still no sign!!! i want to meet little Alyssa or Kyle!!!


----------



## miel

did the sig work Missy ?


----------



## MissyMojo

i think its how it should be now hunni :) thanks for you help getting it right xxx


----------



## Mynx

Oooo Missy, I prefer that smaller logo.. it might mean I can have my other tickers back if I use that one instead :D I'm off to play with signatures!


----------



## MissyMojo

lol mynx, i needed miels help to fit everything in i wanted lol


----------



## mrso

My boobs are way bigger. During my last pregnancy I went up 3 cup sizes. I am hopeing to do the same this time. 

OH the acid reflux is awful. Miserable. I hope that it gets better for you soon.


----------



## MissyMojo

its official ladies today is half our working week done!!!

roll on friday i cant wait, getting the train home to newcastle, staying with a friend and going shopping for maternity clothes, also going to visit another friend who was due on sat 18th but still no sign of her flump arriving!!!!

what's everyones plans for today??

im working 11-5 then heading home and taking the pooch out onto the field, 
just the same as yesterday really hahaha


----------



## Lyns

Speak for yourself :D....I work Wednesday to Saturday! Although today is my quietest day.

Luckily, I'm my own boss! I love my job and always enjoy it!:happydance:


----------



## polaris

I'm on study leave at the moment doing my doctoral thesis. It's great because I can manage my own time and stop for snacks etc. when I need to. And I don't have to commute. But it's not so great trying to work through the exhaustion. So much still to do!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless you girls xxxxxxx

im heading home early today. morning sickness caught up with me and my boss told me to get home and rest today


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Hope you feel better soon MissyMojo :hug:


----------



## Mynx

Well like you Missy, I'm half way thru my working week! :happydance: Today was a better day for me too... Didnt feel so tired altho it's catching up with me now I've sat down lol! Had no m/s either which was good, no seabands for me so far today!! Whoopee! 
The sun is shining, I'm gonna go and make a bacon sarnie in a mo and then go and do some of my own shopping (rather than other people's which is what I do at work lol!) 

Hope your'e all well and having a good day! :hug:


----------



## mrso

sounds like you ladies are all busy. I stay at home with my son and babysit my neice. Both children are almost 3 so they have tons of fun together. It has been so nice out and I got a sunburn yesterday. 

Today I am going to let the kids run outside for a few hours and try to get some laundry/house cleaning done. We have family coming to stay with us and I need to get my house cleaned. 

Hope you are feeling better missy. Morningsickness is really getting me too.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Happy 8 weeks Mynx :)


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :hugs: It just feels like time is going so slow lol! 

Missy, hope that ms eases up on you darlin! :hug:


----------



## mrso

yes... it feels like a million years to go yet doesnt it? I am not a patient person and that makes it that much worse.


----------



## miel

half way to the week for me as well...i own a flower shop gift shop in San Francisco like Lyn i am my own boss :)...i don"t work on the week end ! except when i do wedding and stuff...

i feel pretty good too ...i have to say so far i am still not having big big symptons ...i hope it doesn't mean anything bad...but my scan is on monday so we will see!

Happy 8 weeks Mynx!:)


----------



## Elski

Hi all :)

Happy 8wks Mynx!

Every day's a working day for me at the moment - OH and I are frantically trying to finish renovating our holiday home (that makes us sound all rich and grown up - we're neither ;)) before we head back to the UK in about 3.5 weeks! So today, like every other day, I'll be painting painting painting.

Got my docs appointment tomorrow to find out how my scan last week went. FX'd it's all good.

E x


----------



## miel

just in case you wanted to vote for me :):rofl::rofl::rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/124400-your-favourite-member-bnb-team.html

and if you don;t i can kick your asses or delete your sig:rofl::rofl::rofl: up to you girls !!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Miel how comes this thread prefix is closed ....

Are you making more work for me to mod this section? :rofl:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I used to work in a flower shop as a flower designer...Must be great to be your own boss! Not much longer until your scan Miel! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls had so much on, sorry ive not been in for a while, how do i get a the mommies with style blinkie :) XXX


----------



## polaris

DaisyDuke said:


> Hi girls had so much on, sorry ive not been in for a while, how do i get a the mommies with style blinkie :) XXX

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/stork-1.gif[/IMG ] just copy and paste, and close the gap between the G ] on the end

Congratulations on reaching 8 weeks.
I'm 12 weeks today!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks Polaris, got one :wohoo: congrats on 12 weeks :yipee: XXX


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Congrats on 12 weeks Polaris! :happydance:


----------



## mrso

congrats Polaris on 12 weeks....
congrats Daisy on 8 weeks....

Thursday must be a popular day because today I am 9 weeks!!


----------



## mrso

MrsStreet0417... where at in Georgia do you live? That is where I am from and I still have a bunch of family that lives there.


----------



## polaris

Yes Thursday must have been a lucky day for a lot of us!!! Happy 9 weeks mrso, that's a good milestone too!

Well after feeling completely normal yesterday (no sickness at all, plenty of energy), today I have felt like poo again since about mid-day, really queasy all afternoon and exhausted, had to have a nap for an hour. Boo!! I think I would actually be fine with my symptoms easing up now that I have less than a week to go till the reassurance of my scan. Still I suppose it's all good news that hormones are obviously still active.


----------



## mrso

I am really looking forward to feeling better. I have had morning sickness since 5 weeks and this is getting old. 

When I woke up this morning I was kinda shocked to realize that in 3 more weeks I would be 12 weeks and have my ultrasound. The wait is a killer. 

Bet you cant wait until your ultrasound. I know I cant.


----------



## polaris

Yes I can't wait for the scan! But I know I'm going to be dreading it as well, if that makes sense, just in case anything is wrong. I'm not thinking negative and I really do think everything will be ok, but I can't help feeling nervous.


----------



## mrso

it is only natural. I will be nervous too. I bet everything will be fine!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats polaris on 12 weeks, daisy on 8 weeks, mrso on 9 weeks and going off midwifes date im 10 weeks!!!!

i think its very natural to be nervous for scans, mine is 2 weeks today, im cacking myself i soo want everything to be ok

my MS keeps coming and going, yesterday and today its been back with a vengence.. no fun


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Ladies. Glad to see so many people are doing well and looking forward to upcoming ultrasounds. :happydance:

Today is the first day in a month that I have felt pretty good. I am soooooo happy! I am sure the m/s will be back but I am hella glad for the break! :)

Just wanted to check in! Tomorrow is Friday! :wohoo:


----------



## polaris

Good to hear that you are feeling a bit better! :happydance::happydance:

It is OH's sister-in-law's 40th birthday tomorrow - we are going over to her house for dinner. She had twin girls on 12th March - they are so gorgeous!! Can't wait to see them again.


----------



## mrso

Genki so glad that you are feeling better. I am so jealous. I have officially started :sick: everyday now.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Congrats on 8 weeks Daisy, on 9 weeks Mrso ,and on 10 weeks Missymojo

I am in East Point Georgia...Dunno if you know where that is :blush:

Know this is the pregnancy thread-but I am having the suckiest day... DH and I have been fighting a lot lately and I found a letter today that implies that he's lied to me about some very important things. (sigh) Guess it is a good thing we are waiting to TTC...:cry:


----------



## mrso

Big :hug: . I hope that you get things worked out with your husband. 

I lived in Warner Robins. That is where my mom lives. Also have some family in Athens and Columbus. I visit Warner Robins area a lot!!!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Things are worked out better now-have to work on our relationship definetley though...I know where Warner Robins is-my Dad works there sometimes. Been to Athens,too..and know where Columbus is...


----------



## Mynx

Aww :hugs: Polaris, sorry to hear you're back to feeling crappy again :( But Happy 12 weeks to you! Not long to go till your scan, you lucky thing ;) I cant wait to see our bean again :happydance: 

And Happy 9 weeks to you MrsO and Happy 8 weeks to you Daisy! :hug: 

MissyMojo, Happy 10 weeks to you darlin, I hope your M/S is feeling a little better today :hugs: 
Lucky you Genkigemini! M/S really easing up for you by the sounds of it :) 

I seem to be wishing away the First Tri tbh, most of the time I dont feel pregnant. I just feel bloated and sometimes sick :( I'm lucky that I havent been sick yet, but when the nausea takes over, even the travel bands dont help! I did find that nibbling on Mint Creams helped yesterday when I was really bad tho, and then I was able to go on and cook some dinner, so cant be bad eh!

I have another MW appointment on May 8th, and it cant come soon enough. I'll know when my consultant appointment is by then. I'm a little worried because I had a LEEP cone biopsy 9 years ago and it may have made my cervix weak. The consultant will want to see me and examine my cervix to see how much of a chunk was taken out and I guess to see the extent of the scar tissue. It wont be causing problems at the moment, but once the baby starts to get bigger and puts more pressure on my cervix, there's a possibility that it'll open too early and I could lose the baby :( 
I didnt realise how serious this can be till I googled it (Google is my best friend but it's also my worst enemy lol!) so I just want to get to 12 weeks, see the consultant, have my nuchal scan and be told that everything is fine. 

Work is a pain in the bum atm. I work a 39 hour week and am on my feet walking around for 8 hours per day, 5 days a week and I really dont know how much more I can take of it. I'm exhausted. I have to push a trolley around the store and sometimes have to pull it around corners as it gets quite heavy so obviously worried that I might pull something other than the trolley! And with this cervix thing as well, I'm worried that it'll cause more problems. I just dont know what to do. We've decided that I should leave work at the earliest opportunity (11 weeks before EDA I believe) which would be in September. I also have 2 weeks of outstanding holiday owing to me so I may take those just before I leave which means I'd leave work at the end of August. But in the meantime, I dont want to lose money by going part time as this would affect how much I get in the way of Mat Pay ... oh what to do!!! I have been told that I may get my tax credits topped up if I go part time, so I might look into this and maybe cut my hours down to 25 per week. Not sure yet ... the whole thing is just doing my head in! I've managed to get today off work and I'm trying to get Monday off too so I can have a long weekend to gather my energies again! 

Anyways, sorry about the rant lol! Just needed to get all that off my chest, and I'm sure OH is probably sick to death of hearing about it :rofl: 

Hope you're all well this morning girls! Have a good day :hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi Mynx - work sounds like hard work!! I think you should have a chat to the midwife about it on the 8th May and also the consultant when you see him/her. If there are medical reasons (e.g. cervix weakness) why you can't do your normal job then work may be obliged to find you duties that are safe for you to do during pregnancy. I think this is the law in most countries. Otherwise you may be able to get signed off sick, but I guess that depends on what your sick pay entitlements are like. I hope you get something sorted out, it sounds exhausting!!


----------



## Brilith

Hello there!

My teeny one is due on December 14th - I can't wait.. M. is probably a bit terrified of having another Sagittarian in his life :) We do have a bet going for (and I quote) "one shiny pound" regarding the sex of the baby.. I say it's a girl...


----------



## DaisyDuke

Congrats Mrso for yesterday :wohoo: XXX


----------



## miel

maybe once we all pass the 12 weeks we could do a bump picture for our thread !!!

so 4 more weeks for me about:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrso

oh my a bump picture. My hasband is a photographer so I was going to have him do mine. I chickened out last week and told him that I didnt want one at all. I bet I will do one though. 

I have to go buy a new bra soon... not that I am complaining any!!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Fab idea 4 more weeks for me to :wohoo: i took one at 4ish weeks so i have one to compare :) XXX


----------



## Lyns

I was just saying to OH that we should do a 'starting' bump pic soon! Yay....a fab idea! x


----------



## miel

mrso said:


> oh my a bump picture. My hasband is a photographer so I was going to have him do mine. I chickened out last week and told him that I didnt want one at all. I bet I will do one though.
> 
> I have to go buy a new bra soon... not that I am complaining any!!!!!

don;t worry we won;t do a boobs pictures for the thread :rofl:except if you really really insist ladies:rofl:


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> mrso said:
> 
> 
> oh my a bump picture. My hasband is a photographer so I was going to have him do mine. I chickened out last week and told him that I didnt want one at all. I bet I will do one though.
> 
> I have to go buy a new bra soon... not that I am complaining any!!!!!
> 
> don;t worry we won;t do a boobs pictures for the thread :rofl:except if you really really insist ladies:rofl:Click to expand...

No we'll save that for the breastfeeding forum! x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Lyns not been on much for a few days can i just say sooooo pleased to have my bump buddy on board :hugs: love ya, mwah. XXX


----------



## Lyns

DaisyDuke said:


> Lyns not been on much for a few days can i just say sooooo pleased to have my bump buddy on board :hugs: love ya, mwah. XXX

Awww, thanks babe. Love ya too :friends: xxx


----------



## mrso

Lyns said:


> miel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrso said:
> 
> 
> oh my a bump picture. My hasband is a photographer so I was going to have him do mine. I chickened out last week and told him that I didnt want one at all. I bet I will do one though.
> 
> I have to go buy a new bra soon... not that I am complaining any!!!!!
> 
> don;t worry we won;t do a boobs pictures for the thread :rofl:except if you really really insist ladies:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No we'll save that for the breastfeeding forum! xClick to expand...

OMG OMG :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I was just adding that as a side note. I will not be putting my boobs in the photo. I am very modest.


----------



## polaris

miel said:


> maybe once we all pass the 12 weeks we could do a bump picture for our thread !!!
> 
> so 4 more weeks for me about:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm 12 weeks but I don't have a bump at all. I was trying to convince OH the other night that I had a little bit of one, but he begged to disagree and said that he thought my stomach was always like that!! Can't wait to have a proper bump.


----------



## mrso

with my first I didnt show until I was about 16 weeks along. I am hoping to be about the same this time around because we are not telling anybody until 13 weeks!!!!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Hi Brilith :wave:


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Brilith :wave:

So... M/S came back but it is still not quite as bad so I am happy. :) I also feel a bit more human again. Since about week 5, I have been a zombie. I finally feel able to talk to people again and not nap all day. It is nice.

Also, on a side note, DH and I found an awesome 3+1 house with a big yard and lots of storage space to rent! We move in August 1st. The neighborhood is the perfect place to raise a kid since we've decided to stay in Alaska at least for a few more years!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Congrats Genkigemini. Sounds great.


----------



## miel

make room girls!!!

My dear friend Phexia is coming in !!! she got her BFP today:)!!!

her and i have being ttc for about the same time and we always have each other back ...i am so freaking happy !!!!

Welcome my friend!!!


----------



## Phexia

Thank you miel :) I'm not sure I wanna join just yet, I want a clearer line first. Not 100% convinced I'm pregnant :rofl: And I see you guys are nov/dec? I'm due in January :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Phexia!!! How exciting that you and Miel will be bump buddies!


----------



## Lyns

:hi: Phexia.....hope your lines get darker nice and quickly...congratulations! xx


----------



## Phexia

Thank you girls for welcoming me to your group. I hope I can stay and get to know you all :D :hugs:


----------



## miel

Phexia said:


> Thank you miel :) I'm not sure I wanna join just yet, I want a clearer line first. Not 100% convinced I'm pregnant :rofl: And I see you guys are nov/dec? I'm due in January :rofl:

who care about January :rofl:since you have to do exactly the same as me ...you will probably pop at the end of December :happydance::rofl:


----------



## Phexia

lol Miel :D Well, I actually gave birth to my first daughter 3 weeks early, and the second one about 1 week early :) So we may end up in labor together :rofl:


----------



## mrso

wecome Phexia. How exciting!!!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Welcome Phexia, and Congrats! Hope your lines get super dark and really quickly. :hug:


----------



## Mynx

Aww congratulations Phexia! :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Congratulations and welcome!!! :hug:


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats and welcome hunni xxx

how has everyones weekend been??


----------



## DaisyDuke

Congrats Phexia :hugs: XXX


----------



## MissyMojo

hey daisy hows ur horse doing??


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks for asking Missmojo :hugs: hes doing ok he's home :wohoo: still not out the woods for about another 6 weeks, but so far he is doing well :) XXX


----------



## miel

so 7 weeks today for me :)

going for my scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

whooo hoo miel :) cant wait to see scan piccies!!

and 

Daisyduke, im reeli pleased ur horse is doing ok xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: Miel good luck for tomorrow :hugs: XXX


----------



## mrso

Good Luck tomorrow. Is that when they are going to check for twins?


----------



## genkigemini

Phexia said:


> Thank you miel :) I'm not sure I wanna join just yet, I want a clearer line first. Not 100% convinced I'm pregnant :rofl: And I see you guys are nov/dec? I'm due in January :rofl:

:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:

OMFG!!!!!! HELLZ YES!!!!! This is like AMAZING!!!! We all get to do this together! I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY!!!! Welcome to first tri my lovely friend!!!!! :hugs:

I edited our pic just for you!

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/stork-1-1.gif


----------



## genkigemini

Miel - Good luck for tomorrow! I can not wait for the pics! What time is your appointment! I may have to call you at the shop in the afternoon to see how everything went since I can not check BnB from work!!!! :) :hugs: Give Daniel a hug for me!


----------



## Angelmarie

MissyMojo said:


> congrats and welcome hunni xxx
> 
> how has everyones weekend been??

Weekend has been ok - just my boobs are still so sore!!! When can I look forward to them stopping hurting??!?! Im sure they didnt hurt like this with Eden... :( Still I havent had any m/s so I guess I shouldnt complain about the sore boobs!

Really pleased to hear your horse is home now, Daisy. Fingers crossed for a full recovery!!! 

Yay for the scan Miel! Post pics asap!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Phexia

Thanks for the new pic Genki :) I´ll add it as soon as I get around to managing my signature :rofl: I wanna see a big fat line before I make a ticker etc :)


----------



## Mynx

Good luck for tomorrow Miel! Hope you check in with us quickly so you dont keep us waiting too long lol! xXx


----------



## miel

genkigemini said:


> Miel - Good luck for tomorrow! I can not wait for the pics! What time is your appointment! I may have to call you at the shop in the afternoon to see how everything went since I can not check BnB from work!!!! :) :hugs: Give Daniel a hug for me!

i am going in at 11 AM my time...but i am not working at the shop...don't think i could work after the news they are going to give me !!!:rofl:

one baby is fine ! 2 babies i will manage !! but please not 3 !!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

ah miel ur 7 hours behind me i logged in expecting news lol!!! so 1 hour til your scan, soooo excited for you sweetie xxx


----------



## Phexia

Well everyone, I think I can be certain I'm pregnant, see pic below. 

I'm very crampy and my boobs are getting sore. You must all be familiar with it since I'm so far behind you all :) I'm also very thirsty and always peeing, don't remember being that way in previous pregnancies. 

I'm very glad that Uni is almost over (finish this week and graduate in june :happydance:) so I can just lay around the house feeling miserable when the MS hits :)

Hope everyone's doing well :hug: (I'm patiently waiting for a pic of miel's quintuplets)
 



Attached Files:







27042009114.jpg
File size: 73.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrso

I am only an hour ahead of you Miel (time zone wise). I am excited for you!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww fab phexia :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Thats great Phexia! :happydance:

I cant wait for Miel's scan pic!!! 

Can I just ask if anybody is really bloated? I hope you dont mind me posting a pic here but some of you guys are approximately the same week as me or just past... So thought I would ask and you guys would know best... Is this normal for 6 weeks? I feel like a whale!!! :hissy:

(really sorry for the grainy quality - took the pic on an old camera because it was upstairs and I was feeling too lazy to go downstairs! :rofl:)
 



Attached Files:







Image015.jpg
File size: 76.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: Phexia

Angelmarie, i think it depends what ur tummy was like to begin with? Mine was flat ish and i do feel like a whale now and mine is smaller than urs, u can bloat a lot tho babe, i think urs might go down before it gets bigger, also is this ur first preg, cos i heard u get bigger quicker after u first? XXX

Miel, hope everything is ok? XXX


----------



## Kirstin

I bloated in the first 2 weeks but this last week I've lost so much weight I'm flat again


----------



## DaisyDuke

Kirstin i'm so jelous ur flat :( i have lost 5bls since being preg yet look huge :hissy:


----------



## Angelmarie

My tummy wasnt totally flat before I guess... but this is my third pregnancy (second ended at 6 weeks with m/c but I was nothing like this much bloated) so Im interested to hear that youre supposed to get bigger quicker after your first... 

I hope you are right in that it will go down before it gets bigger otherwise Im going to look like a house! :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hugs: sorry to hear about ur mc unfortunatly i know how awful they are :hugs:

Yes defo heard u get bigger quicker after ur first, somthing to do with the muscles already being stretched, so dont worry think its all normal :hugs:

XXX


----------



## polaris

Yes I have heard that you start to show much earlier on your second and later pregnancies. This is my first pregnancy and I'm not showing at all although I still feel fat, I think the bloating has gone down a bit in the last few weeks though. I'm also eating less the past few weeks, for the first nine weeks or so I just ate constantly because it seemed to keep the nausea under control. But my nausea has changed now and doesn't seem to get better with eating anymore. It is worst in the evenings after dinner.


----------



## Kirstin

I would swap the sickness for bloating anyday :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hmm i think i would to, but i have both :dohh: :rofl: and dizzyness :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

im massivly bloated, im too ashamed of how fat i look to put a pic up:( i want a proper pregnancy looking body soon right now i just like i ate all the pies then went bk for pudding


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: me to i wouldnt even let dh see :rofl: then when i gave in he said it looked fine hmm LIAR :rofl:


----------



## Angelmarie

Wheres Miel!?!?!? :hissy: What time will it be where she is?


----------



## Lyns

Angelmarie said:


> Wheres Miel!?!?!? :hissy: What time will it be where she is?

She's updated in her journal.,...found one hb so far, going back for a second scan 3pm (her time) to check again for a second.....in case it was hiding!

Yay for at least one hb Miel xxx


----------



## mrso

SO if she went back in at 3 that means that her appt started about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks for that Lyns, I popped by and read the update! Yay for a healthy heartbeat!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrso

Kirstin said:


> I would swap the sickness for bloating anyday :rofl:


I would so rather have bloated then feel sick. I have been sick for almost 6 weeks and the last 2 have been hell. If I could give you my sickness.... I WOULD


----------



## miel

well i am back !!
we only have one bean girls!! but i am relieve about it i must said ...appenratly the second sac was probably left over blood from implementation ...
week 
Anyway they are thinking i am actually 7 weeks 3 days not 7 weeks and 1 days...Due date December 13th :)...
We heard the heartbeats twice as we did 2 vaginals scan and one tummy one to make sure i was not having twins...heartbeats was 154 !!!

will post pictures as soon as i can :)...going out to eat now...
i must said everything feel so real now !!! hearing the heartbeats made me cried i was so so happy !!!


----------



## mrso

Miel... I am so happy for you. Congrats on your wonederful news!!!!


----------



## genkigemini

YAY for a healthy heartbeat! That is awesome!!!!! :wohoo: I am so happy for you and your wonderful DH! Next time I see you, our kids can play together! :dance:

I am thrilled for you! That is awesome! Now that I am sure we only have one bean, I am sort of relieved too! :rofl: For all the talk I had of wanting twins. :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Miel, so glad that bean has a good strong heartbeat. 

And just one bean is good. Twins are so special but they do of course have increased risks of complications etc, my SIL had twins recently and we were so worried the whole way through until they were born safe and sound. Having said that, they are amazing. But just one is good!


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay Miel - really pleased everything is ok :happydance: Yeh twins are all very cute and on paper they are amazing but in practicality...!??! 

Heartbeat of 154 is pretty good! Cant wait for the pics :)


----------



## MissyMojo

good morning girilies,. how are we doing???

i dont feel majorily sick today, just constant niggle of nausea, off to work now, only today and tomooro then 4 days off whooooooo hoooooooooooo


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wonderful news Miel cant wait to see pic :wohoo: XXX


----------



## Mynx

Aww Miel fantastic news :) At least you wont have double the symptoms eh! Get those pics uploaded, we wanna see! :hugs:


----------



## mrso

MissyMojo said:


> good morning girilies,. how are we doing???
> 
> i dont feel majorily sick today, just constant niggle of nausea, off to work now, only today and tomooro then 4 days off whooooooo hoooooooooooo

I am feeling much better today. The last 2 days I have felt like I was about to die. SO I am going to try to catch up on housework and take it slow. 4 Days off sure is nice. Nice to have a break to yourself!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Hi ladies. Hope you are all doing well today. Yesterday I worked a ten hour day and it looks like today will be more of the same. So much work to get done but we need the money for moving so I guess it works. :)

*knock on wood* I have not been sick since last Friday! :happydance: Still get the nausea but not as badly and I have stopped taking my anti-nausea pills on Saturday. I feel very relieved! For those of you still sick, :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.

Have a nice day and I will talk to you all soon!


----------



## miel

i am craving sushi !!! yummy!!!

i am going to have some tonight just not the raw kind :)...


----------



## genkigemini

Hi ladies, I am doing good today. Still feeling better and now privately praying for my baby belly. :rofl: Who are all of you?

I am also excited for another reason! My little sister joined BnB in the WTT section. She got married last year and they want to start trying next year. (And she joined to keep tabs on me since she is still living back in Southern California. :rofl:) Her name is Mrs.JJ so if you see her around BnB, please say hi! 

Have a wonderful night! (It is only 10pm here)


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls,

ive taken the day off work and im lying on the sofa feeling sorry for myself with a bucket :( not happy i feel soo poo-ey


----------



## Phexia

I'm afraid I have to leave you girls. I had a chemical pregnancy so it's CD 1 for me today. Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## MissyMojo

aww Phexia, soo sorry xxxx


----------



## Lyns

So sorry Phexia :hugs: Hope you are back with us soon xxx


----------



## polaris

So sorry to hear your sad news Phexia.


----------



## miel

for the past couples of night i transform myself on a pee pee machine !!! oh boy not fun to wake in the middle of the night !!!


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you, i no longer have an urge to pee every half hour, instead im currently lying on the sofa with a bucket feeling sorry for ,myself


----------



## Mynx

Aww Phexia I'm so sorry to hear your news :( Hope you'll be back this way soon! 

Miel, where are the pics of the scan? We're all dying to see the LO :D As for getting up to pee during the night, well last night was the first night in ages I havent had to do it! YAY! But the pee urge came back to bite me on the tushie today at work and I just didnt stop all day! :rofl: 

Missy, I'm sorry you feel so pooey today, MS is such a drain on us :( Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Well, work has been a total nightmare for me these last few weeks. The constant walking is killing me! I was hoping it would be good for me, but all it does so far is make me even more tired (like I need something else for that?!?!) it makes my back ache and my legs hurt. I've been so fed up. So I went to the HR office today and asked them to put me on checkouts (I work for a supermarket and currently do the online shopping) so the HR manager said she would have a word with the Checkouts manager and see what they could come up with to kind of match my current hours. I'm thinking of reducing my hours down too as I'm doing Monday to Friday, 6am - 2pm and I'm just knackered all the time. Hoping that I can do 9am - 3pm instead and cut my hours down by a couple a day... and with the added rest of being sat down at the checkouts, I should start to feel a little more energetic lol! Besides, there's alot of crappy stuff going on at work, my line manager has been really off with me since I told her I'm pregnant and so have a couple of the team leaders which to me just aint on! So I'll be glad when I'm moved to another department :) That'll be some stress outta the way anyways! 

Oh look at me, having a bit of a rant there, sorry ladies! Anyways, hope you're all having a good day. I have my best friend (Nikkinoonoo) over for dinner tonight with her beautiful little lady Jessica so I've bought some nice gooey cakes for us to have after! Just hope I can eat it without my stomach turning over! I just never know till it's in front of me! 

:hug:


----------



## mrso

MIssy I hope you feel better soon. THat is how I was on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## miel

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/120010-everything-begin-baby-miel-29.html#post2023195

you can view the photos scan in my journal ( my husband handle all the photo things as i am a totally morron regarding that king of things !!!) and he posted them in my journal and forgot to add them here as well...

Mynx...9AM to 3 PM sound so so much better for you sweetie ...


----------



## Angelmarie

So sorry Phexia... Hope you are ok :hugs:

Miel - the pics are fab! Great to hear things are going well :) 

I have a scan on Friday morning... I will be 6+4 so I dont think there will be much to see but Im looking forward to it nonetheless :happydance:

I left work early today as I was feeling really sick. I think Im constipated too... you girls got that too? And Im tired and my sore boobs...Feeling pretty sorry for myself at the minute! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Aww so sorry Phexia :hugs: XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

Pics are fab babe :) how big was LO measuring? XXX


----------



## mrso

Angelmarie said:


> So sorry Phexia... Hope you are ok :hugs:
> 
> Miel - the pics are fab! Great to hear things are going well :)
> 
> I have a scan on Friday morning... I will be 6+4 so I dont think there will be much to see but Im looking forward to it nonetheless :happydance:
> 
> I left work early today as I was feeling really sick. I think Im constipated too... you girls got that too? And Im tired and my sore boobs...Feeling pretty sorry for myself at the minute! :rofl:

Constipated.... yes. Mine started at 7 weeks and still hasnt let up. I tried every thing possible: bran, prunes (made me puke), more fruit/veggies, fiber supplements. Nothing helped so my doc put me on 2 stool softeners at night. That helps a ton!!! Plus then I had gas pains on top of it. week 7 was horrid for me.


----------



## miel

DaisyDuke said:


> Pics are fab babe :) how big was LO measuring? XXX

when i went on monday i thougth i was 7 week and 1 day but with the scan she calculated 7 weeks + 3 days ...but i left my ticker like it was before 2 days doesn't make a big diference ...the bean measure 1.27 centimeter i think ...like the size of a rice :)...she told me by next week should be the size of a candy gummy bear :happydance::happydance:and they do grow rapidally after that...

AngelMarie ..maybe you will catch the heartbeat at 6 weeks +4days you never know !:happydance: and i was contispated as well the first weeks ...


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh no Mrso! Im coming up to week 7!! I hope it doesnt get any worse! Poor you for trying so many things and having to go to your doc! I ope you fell better soon! :)

Yeh Miel - hopefully we will be able to see something... I will let you know on Friday! :happydance:

Im feeling the best I have now that I have felt all day... typical - its practically bed time now! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wow Miel @ 6+6 raisin was only 7mm which she said was normal and was right for 7 weeks, hope raisin is ok, sounds like ur LO is doing fab :)


----------



## Mynx

Our Bean measured at 9.74mm and the scanner put me at 7w+2.
It just goes to show how different everyone's experiences are!


----------



## mrso

Ice cream.... I ate you. I loved you. And you made me sick. I hate you ice cream.


----------



## miel

i look at the scans picture again it one scan picture said 1 .19 centimeter and a other one 1 .27 :)?...

is it just me or do you find yourself bloated as well on the top part of your tummy ? not just the lower part?
i am so so uncorfortable right now...i guess i am use so much to try to squeeze in my fat tummy it's hard now to do that ...


----------



## mrso

oh yeah. the bloating is everywhere for me... sides, top of tummy, lower tummy. Some foods make it worse then others but I have yet to figure out which ones are the bad ones.


----------



## mrso

Horray Polaris... off to 2nd tri!!!!!!

:yipee:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yes im bloated on the top to.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hmm this is a huge worry for me, doesnt seem like raisin is doing very well, i cant take another m/c :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww daisy, if ur worried why not ask drs for another sccan big big squishy :hugs: babe xxxx


----------



## polaris

mrso said:


> Horray Polaris... off to 2nd tri!!!!!!
> 
> :yipee:

Thanks!! I'm so happy and relieved to have got to this stage. You're not too far behind me, just another couple of weeks!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

DaisyDuke said:


> Hmm this is a huge worry for me, doesnt seem like raisin is doing very well, i cant take another m/c :cry:

I think the rate of development can vary quite a bit up till about 12 weeks, that is why they generally do the dating scan at 12 to 14 weeks because it generally gives the most accurate measurements. My understanding is that a range of measurements would be normal for 7 weeks. Really hope everything is OK with your little raisin. But I'm sure they would have told you if there was any cause for concern. :hugs:


----------



## miel

DaisyDuke said:


> Hmm this is a huge worry for me, doesnt seem like raisin is doing very well, i cant take another m/c :cry:

Daisy don't worry sweetie ...look check this link :)

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm



Week 7 - Gestational Age (Fetal Age 5 weeks)

Generally from 6 ½ -7 weeks is the time when a heartbeat can be detected and viability can be assessed. A normal heartbeat at 6-7 weeks would be 90-110 beats per minute. The presence of an embryonic heartbeat is an assuring sign of the health of the pregnancy. Once a heartbeat is detected, the chance of the pregnancy continuing ranges from 70-90% dependent on what type of ultrasound is used. If the embryo is less than 5mm CRL, it is possible for it to be healthy without showing a heartbeat, though a follow up scan in 5-7 days should show cardiac activity.


i think your raisin is doing just fine sweetie ...i am just having a fatty bean !!!:) and one day it's going to have to come out !!!!


----------



## Mynx

DaisyDuke said:


> Hmm this is a huge worry for me, doesnt seem like raisin is doing very well, i cant take another m/c :cry:

Please dont fret hunny, I'm sure everything is more than OK!! Remember, a happy stress free mummy makes for a happy stress free baby :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Oh Polaris congrats on 13 weeks hun! Dont abandon us tho hun, make sure you check in from time time :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks i'm very conufused and worried i know they wont do another scan, we were going to pay for one, but i told dh lets wait till 12 weeks and pay for a 16 week sexing one and 24 weeks 4d i cant tell him my concerns now and change it, he will be beside himself :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww babes, PMA:dust: xxxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ok so i just booked a private scan for saturday, i'm really nervous now i hope everything is ok. XXX


----------



## MissyMojo

i got my fingers crossed for u babes xxxxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

MM can u tell me the truth, do u think something may be wrong? XXX


----------



## miel

no i don't think something is wrong...:hugs: what is it that make you worried Daisyduke ?


----------



## DaisyDuke

The size thing it has really worried me :(


----------



## miel

oh don't be worry about that ...you were 6w6 days right and it was about 7 mm ..so it's perfect ...the doctor told me they grow at that stage very fast so that why mine was a little bigger as my bean had 4 days more of developping that you did ...4 days make a big diference !!!...so you are completely in the norm sweetie...

i mean the woman told me when i went she could not see any arms or feet buds yet but if we had come back in couples more days and she could probably see the buds ...so you see they do grow super fast each day...so for you 6 weeks and 6 days your fetal grow was perfectly normal:hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks Miel :hugs: ill feel better if all is ok on saturday ill be 9+2 then so fx all will be ok and we will get a good view. XXX


----------



## MissyMojo

daisy i think you just have the heeby jeebies xxxx as miel said they grow and change soo fast xxx

just yoou wait till you see your little beeni baby floatin around in there xxx


----------



## polaris

Daisy, I'm sure that everything will be fine but you'll feel better once you get the reassurance of the scan on Saturday. Keep us posted how you get on! It'll be nice to see baby again too!!


----------



## mrso

Dasiy I am sure that things are just great. I will be thinkin of you Saturday!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Hi ladies

So, I started getting sick again last night and this morning and had a migrane to boot so Jack FORCED me to take tylenol because the migrane was making the nausea worse. Oh well...

Get this! Next appt (12 weeks ) is on May 14th but docs office called today and said that they are getting a new ultrasound machine on the 21st and asked if I would come in and be the gunine pig for the new machine FOR FREE! So I get a scan at 12 weeks AND 13 weeks! YAY!!! I am thrilled.


----------



## mrso

Genki... that is so cool. We are going to have our appts on the same day. I have my 12 week ultrasound on the 14th as well.


----------



## miel

Genki that is so so nice for the scan news:) ...they really like you over there for sure :)

hope everyone will have a great week end !

i went swimming last night for 30 minutes as i am trying keep to my work out the best i can :)


----------



## Mynx

Genki, you're so lucky!! Well done you :D 

I do so much walking at work that I'm usually too tired to do ANYTHING when I get home, let alone do some excercise lol! I am thinking of taking up a swimming class for pregnant mums tho when I get far enough along :) 

Ok so I'm sitting here and I've been up since 6.30 this morning...not thru any fault of my own, I woke up and was wide awake! You'd think that on my day off I would want to have a lie in... nooo but nooo my body wouldnt allow it! I went to bed at 11.30 so my body felt that 7 hours was more than enough :( I just wanna sleep for hours and hours and not wake up till the afternoon! 
I've been feeling nauseous on and off but not enough to wear my seabands again which is a good thing. I havent worn them for about 2 weeks now with the exception of the odd few hours here and there. Boobs are still sore but not as bad and my bloat has gone down. Right down. The weight I thought I'd put (over half a stone!) on must have mostly been down to bloat as it seems now that I've only put on about 4 pounds lol. I'm feeling less and less pregnant these last few days, especially now my bump has shrunk somewhat. I've been wondering if maybe I've dreamt the last 5 weeks and I'm not pregnant at all :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Mynx said:


> Genki, you're so lucky!! Well done you :D
> 
> I do so much walking at work that I'm usually too tired to do ANYTHING when I get home, let alone do some excercise lol! I am thinking of taking up a swimming class for pregnant mums tho when I get far enough along :)
> 
> Ok so I'm sitting here and I've been up since 6.30 this morning...not thru any fault of my own, I woke up and was wide awake! You'd think that on my day off I would want to have a lie in... nooo but nooo my body wouldnt allow it! I went to bed at 11.30 so my body felt that 7 hours was more than enough :( I just wanna sleep for hours and hours and not wake up till the afternoon!
> I've been feeling nauseous on and off but not enough to wear my seabands again which is a good thing. I havent worn them for about 2 weeks now with the exception of the odd few hours here and there. Boobs are still sore but not as bad and my bloat has gone down. Right down. The weight I thought I'd put (over half a stone!) on must have mostly been down to bloat as it seems now that I've only put on about 4 pounds lol. I'm feeling less and less pregnant these last few days, especially now my bump has shrunk somewhat. I've been wondering if maybe I've dreamt the last 5 weeks and I'm not pregnant at all :rofl:

That's exactly what happened to me, with the weight and everything. I thought I'd put on about 10 pounds but most of it was bloat. It's a surreal feeling - knowing that you are pregnant but at the same time feeling exactly like it is all in your head!! OH thought I was mad when I shared my concerns! :rofl: He was like 'but you haven't got your period in three months, and the doctor confirmed it, and your bbs have grown - I don't think you're imagining it!' I have to say it feels much more real since I had the scan, and also I think my uterus has moved up and I now do have the (very small and unnoticeable to anyone but me) beginnings of a real bump!


----------



## Angelmarie

I had my early scan yesterday morning and it went really well :happydance:

The baby is measuring 7.3mm and we saw the heart and everything :cloud9: The nurse said 6wk+4 which is spot on for what I thought too :) 

DP shed a little tear when the nurse handed him the picture.. awww

Though I have to say at the moment 'it' looks more like a terrapin than a baby! :dohh: (We refer to it as terrapin now haha)

I feel happier now. Bit more reassured :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







terrapin2.jpg
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lyns

Aww, so glad all was well and Angelmarie! Hello little Terrapin :hi: x


----------



## polaris

Really glad that everything went well and you got to see the heartbeat! Your terrapin will soon have grown into a recognizable baby!!


----------



## mrso

Congrats Angelmarie... Great news!!!


----------



## mrso

Dasiy Keep us posted on how your ultrasound went today!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww angel terrapin looks all cosy in there:)

hopw everyone is doing okay, i have a bit less bloat around my tummy but i im noticing my face is filling out a bit!! argh,,, im gonna be a fat mama


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: Angelmarie im so pleased for u :)

I had my scan today all is fine, there are loads of pics in my journal, im still trying to upload the video so u can see raisin's hb :cloud9: raisin is now measuring 22mm :wohoo:

XXX


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Glad everything went good at both of your scans Angelmarie and DaisyDuke...glad the worrying was for nothing DaisyDuke.... :D


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww really pleased that things are fine for your raisin, daisy!!! :happydance:

Im gunna go check out your journal now!!! :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Really pleased that everything went well Daisy!! I had a good feeling that it would but it was a good idea to get the scan to put your mind at rest.

I think I am starting to get a little teeny tiny bump!! Nobody else can notice it but I can feel it - and i don't think it's just bloating, it seems a bit firmer. So excited.


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant wait for my bloat to get firm like a bump!!! give me a proper reason to be wearing these maternity jeans lol


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: for a little bump i just feel thick set now and fat :rofl: cant wait to look preg and not just like i had to many easter eggs :) XXX


----------



## miel

Angelmarie terrapin he is just so cute :) congratulations on your first scan !!!

Daisy i told you!!!!!!!!!! everything was fine sweetie !!!

well morning sickness have arrive for me at 8 weeks!!! hope they won't last as for right now being on a standing position make me gag and want to puke on the top of that i have nose bleed as well!
No yoga for me today:(


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh Miel MS sucks, buy some seabands they take the edge of i promise :) i live in mine now. XXX


----------



## Angelmarie

Hope you feel better soon Miel!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww miel, bless you hunni xxx


----------



## polaris

DaisyDuke said:


> :wohoo: for a little bump i just feel thick set now and fat :rofl: cant wait to look preg and not just like i had to many easter eggs :) XXX

Don't get me wrong - I still just look like I ate too many Easter eggs (and all the pies and whatever else was on offer!). But it just feels a bit different to me! To other people I still just look fat!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I bet u look lovely, as women were naturally tough on ourselves ;) XXX


----------



## polaris

Aw Miel, sorry to hear that you are suffering bad with the m.s. today. I have found it comes and goes though, so hopefully not every day will be as bad as today. It's funny, I can go from feeling completely ill to feeling absolutely normal. Just have to keep thinking that it's all worth it!!


----------



## polaris

DaisyDuke said:


> I bet u look lovely, as women were naturally tough on ourselves ;) XXX

yeah you are right, but nevertheless I'm looking forward to the 'blooming' period of pregnancy, instead of the sick, spotty, bloated, and windy stage that I'm still at at the moment!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ill :dance: to that and raise my glass of appletizer :rofl: im so rock and roll :) XXX


----------



## mrso

polaris said:


> Aw Miel, sorry to hear that you are suffering bad with the m.s. today. I have found it comes and goes though, so hopefully not every day will be as bad as today. It's funny, I can go from feeling completely ill to feeling absolutely normal. Just have to keep thinking that it's all worth it!!

for sure. At first mine was nausea all the time now I throw up once every morning (mostly dry heaves) and I get sick about every other night now. I still dont feel awesome but better then I had been. I have even stopped taking my m/s medication most of the time.


----------



## Mynx

Hey Angelmarie.. grats on getting see Terrapin! It's so reassuring to finally see the little bean eh!
DaisyDuke.. told you there was nowt to worry about love, they all seem to catch up with themselves eventually :) 
Miel, so sorry that MS has finally hit you :( Hopefully it wont be too bad for you. I know when I'm feeling sick that it could be ALOT worse. I havent actually thrown up so far, been close a couple of times but not too bad. As has been said already, try out those seabands, I cant recommend them enough! I know they dont work for some people and they dont always work when the nausea is at its worst but they certainly take the edge off and make things more managable! I love mine :D I've been lucky the last 2 weeks tho, I havent had to wear mine, but they stay near me just in case :rofl: 

Polaris, also sorry to hear your MS has struck again :( Not good when you need to be a study monster, what a total distraction it must be for you! :sick: I gotta say I cant wait for the hormones to settle down so that I can bloom like we're supposed to! OH says I'm already blooming as my skin has never been clearer and looks like it's glowing bless him, but I really dont feel it! 
Come to think of it, I'm having a non pregnant couple of days.. the nausea hasnt been too bad (except the usual when I'm hungry) and my bloating has gone down. So it's making me feel less and less pregnant! 
When I was pregnant with DD, I felt rotten all the time, my skin was a mess and so was my hair. I put on weight VERY quickly (4 stone in all!!) and just generally didnt enjoy being pregnant one little bit lol! This time round I gotta say that apart from the insane tiredness and occasional nausea, so far it's been a walk in the park! *touches wood*


----------



## MissyMojo

Happy Sunday ladies, how are we enjoying the weekend?????

i've about had it with my hubby, he's never ever off the pc!!!! playing Spore im gonna whoop his arse soon and get him helping with the tidying lol


----------



## mrso

MissyMojo said:


> Happy Sunday ladies, how are we enjoying the weekend?????
> 
> i've about had it with my hubby, he's never ever off the pc!!!! playing Spore im gonna whoop his arse soon and get him helping with the tidying lol

:rofl: next time he is out accidently hide the controler/power cord so he has to help clean up to find it.


----------



## MissyMojo

mrso, thanks xxxx

i got him off eventually, water spray and cold water!!!!! hahaha, ive tidied my house up loads with his help got more laundry done, hes off tomoro for the bank holiday, im not :( so i'm leaving him a list of things to do lol :)


----------



## mrso

Missy... I hope your husband is more diligent then mine. He would laugh at me if I ever left him list. Lucky girl that your husband does stuff to help!!!!

dont get me wrong my husband helps. He works 50-70 hours a week and we are in the mist of remodeling our house so I will cut him a little slack but it would be nice if he did the laundry or dusted.


----------



## MissyMojo

i left him a list he did non of it!!!! so ive made him pay for tea,,,, chinese please!!! hahaha


----------



## miel

so sunday 1AM in morning i had a little scare ...i went to the bathroom and i had a little bleed ...3 wipes and it was over ...i haven't bleed since then ...the scan person hd warm me that the second sac was a blood sac and i could be bleeding ...anyway i am so glad the bleed did not last at all :)...my doctor told me to only coming in if it felt really like a light periods ...but my bleed was only a one time thing so i choose to not go in...

What you think girls? ...oh i am still sick with MS as well..


----------



## MissyMojo

i think miel if u were advised the second sac had blood in it and could bleed then i wouldnt worry, if ur bleeding was more prolonged or heavy then i would say to worry but 3 wipes and gone i think u'll be just fine babe xxx


----------



## polaris

It's good that they told you there might be a little bleeding from the second sac. I don't think you need to worry because it sounds like that is what is happening. Of course if it got heavier then contact your doctor or hospital, but I think you made the right decision by not going in as it sounds like nothing to worry about. I'm sure it was scary at the time though.


----------



## miel

yes ...the bleeding happen almost 3 days ago now and still no more so i am thinking everything is ok !!

Rainy day in San Francisco today :(

PS: girls when the time come do you want to find out the sex of your babies? i will:)


----------



## MissyMojo

afternoon miel .. or morning to you babe,, im not finding out the sex, i would love to but hubby doesnt want to know and i wouldnt be able to keep it secret if i found out hahha 
its beeen cold and miserable here in n.yorks til bout 20mins ago when the sun started peeking through, bit late at almost 6 pm here hahaha


----------



## Lyns

We will definitely find out the sex....I did with Morgandie and it allowed me to bond with her so well. My friend who was pregnant at almost the same time as me, didn't find out and it so wierd (to her as well as me!) to still be calling her baby 'it' at 39 weeks, when I was so attached to Morgandie, and had a room full of pink things!

Can't wait to find out with this one - has anyone had any inklings yet?


----------



## MissyMojo

i think that im having a girl haha, i reeli would love to find out but oh is soo against it,

we call our baby flump or mini mook atm ,


----------



## polaris

I'm not going to find out, I wouldn't mind but OH is really against it and to be honest I have come round to his way of thinking. There's pros and cons to both sides but it's amazing to have it as a surprise too I think. I don't think it'll stop me bonding with baby and I'm not planning on buying lots of stuff in advance anyway.

Well my news is that m.s. definitely seems to be easing up but in it's place I have an absolutely rotten cold. OH had it all last week and I was really hoping I wouldn't catch it. Feeling pretty miserable today.


----------



## mrso

We are for sure going to find out the sex of the baby. I think it is a girl this time. Either way I will be totally happy though. 

Polaris I am so glad that your MS is getting better. But I hope that your cold lets up soon. Being sick is so miserale especially when you are pregnant!!


----------



## genkigemini

We will definitely find out the sex of the baby. :)

So, today has totally sucked. This morning MS struck again and for the second day we had no hot water (hot water heater is being replaced as I type this) so I had to go to the gym to take a shower. Then I get to work and at 10:30 this morning, I get fired. :gun:

Since the day I told the owners I was pregnant, they have been looking for a reason to get rid of me. A week ago, they say they are going to demote me but keep my pay. Today, fired with no notice for something that is not even a rule to do. I made a SMALL and I mean SMALL mistake which the owner had told me to "not do again" and then 20 minutes later, the other owner calls me in the office and fires me. WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!

Now what am I gonna do. I guess I now get to apply for unemployment and since I have no income, we qualify for Denali Kid Care (basically free medical coverage since I am pregnant) but OMG! This is just really really terrible timing. :dohh: I am so frustrating that I seriously can not stop crying. Sorry to vent.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx in uk u need to have 3 warnings before sacking unless what u did was illeagal, could u contact a lawyer or some one for advice???


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh my god! That is completely out of order! Yeh, there must be something you can do about it?!?! Really badly timed! :( 

I hope things work out... :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Oh my god Genki, thats just awful. Can you not sue them for discrimination or something, for sacking you for being pregnant? Do you have a free legal advice centre of any kind there you can consult?

I am so sorry hunny.....wish there was something we could do xx


----------



## mrso

Genki I am so sorry to hear about your day. Nothing like adding insult to injury. I hope that you are feeling better soon!!! 

Every state is different... In Wyoming you can be fired for no reason at all. I dont know how Alaska is but I hope that you can work things out. I am pretty sure I would be busting somebodies balls over this one.


----------



## genkigemini

Well, we are a SORT OF at-will state but I and the other pregnant girl at work have been treated very poorly since getting pregnant so I am getting a lawyer. This just sucks. :(

Oh well... I will be fine. I am calm now. I am sure things will work out. At least I can get back into the gym! :rofl:


----------



## miel

Angelmarie do you know when is your next scan ?


----------



## Angelmarie

Not yet, Miel...

I have my booking in appointment with the midwife next Monday. Im not sure if a scan is arranged then or whether I have to wait! A girl at work is 10 weeks pregnant and she has just had her scan date for 4 weeks time!!!:dohh: 
Apparently the hospital is quite full as 'everybodys having babies at the moment!' as they put it! I hope I dont have to wait til 14 weeks!!! 

Have you had any news on yours yet?


----------



## mrso

genkigemini said:


> Well, we are a SORT OF at-will state but I and the other pregnant girl at work have been treated very poorly since getting pregnant so I am getting a lawyer. This just sucks. :(
> 
> Oh well... I will be fine. I am calm now. I am sure things will work out. At least I can get back into the gym! :rofl:

I am glad that you are clam now. And good news on getting to go back to the gym and not to just take a shower. I hope thing work out in your favor... keep us posted.


----------



## miel

check this out girls...if you click on pictures give you the size of the fetus and so much more ...i can't believe !! you can play the movie as well..
https://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images-index.php

this me at 8 weeks 2 days :)...

https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=46#content

Angelmarie...i went on last monday for mine so the heartbeat ..but i am suppose to meet with my obgyn on may 29th (hope i will have scan) but i do have NT scan on June second anyhow...i be over 12 weeks then:)


----------



## mrso

Holy cow that website is way cool Miel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lyns

Yay, I've been looking for that website and couldn't remember the name. I found last time I was pregnant and thought it was fab! 

Thanks Miel! xx


----------



## mrso

I had my first big bubble brain moment. I was at the grocery store getting food and decided to pick up some chicken drumsticks. I am not a good cook and very seldom do I cook but I always remember my mom telling me to get boneless, skinless chicken. She always cooks chicken breasts not drumsticks. So I stood in front of the chicken and looked for 10 minutes for the boneless, skinless drumsticks. Then an employee can up to me and asked what I was looking for. I told him and he was dumb founded. His reply was..."they dont make bonless, skinless drumsticks." After processing what he said, I looked down and realized that in fact he was right. I grabbed some thighs and said thank you this will do fine. 

Talk about feeling stupid!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless you mrso, i was having an evaluation at work today and on the any extra help needed i just put N nothing else after it just N hahaha then put the next review date as june 06!!!!
wtf?


----------



## mrso

Well it is official.. I am now showing. granted this is my 2nd child BUT i was not anticipating this for a few more weeks. 

The bridesmaid dress I have to wear in a week screams... LOOK AT ME I AM PREGGER. and I bought a swimsuit and tried it on and thought wow, I really cant hide this for 2 more weeks. So after my ultrasound next week I may have my husband do some photos of the bump.


----------



## polaris

mrso said:


> I had my first big bubble brain moment. I was at the grocery store getting food and decided to pick up some chicken drumsticks. I am not a good cook and very seldom do I cook but I always remember my mom telling me to get boneless, skinless chicken. She always cooks chicken breasts not drumsticks. So I stood in front of the chicken and looked for 10 minutes for the boneless, skinless drumsticks. Then an employee can up to me and asked what I was looking for. I told him and he was dumb founded. His reply was..."they dont make bonless, skinless drumsticks." After processing what he said, I looked down and realized that in fact he was right. I grabbed some thighs and said thank you this will do fine.
> 
> Talk about feeling stupid!!!

:rofl::rofl: That is such a funny story, thanks for sharing. Definitely a pregnancy brain moment!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls, my scan has knocked me back by 6 weeks!!! :rofl: so i only just squeeze in here now, all being well new due date 31/12 !!!! hahaha

can anyone explain this to me in english?? 
"no fetal pole seen, no yoke sac seen, MSD =18.7 = 6+2 suggest rescan in 2 weeks to confirm ongoing pregnancy. both ovaries appear normal"

earliest apt i could get was 3 weeks away 28th may


----------



## mrso

MIssy... they took you back to 6 weeks or back 6 additional weeks?

I wish I could exlpain what "no fetal pole seen, no yoke sac seen, MSD =18.7 = 6+2 suggest rescan in 2 weeks to confirm ongoing pregnancy. both ovaries appear normal" means but I have never have a ultrasound before 10 weeks. I bet some of the other girls know the answer.

:hug: I hope that your next ultrasound has some more clear answers for you!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

I know that MSD is the measurement of the sac of waters but I dont know what is the 'right' or 'average' measurement... no fetal pole or yolk sac is not uncommon at 6 weeks.

God I hate all the jargon! Plain English would be nice!!! Roll on your scan on the 28th when you can find out more! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

and both, we were guessing i was 12, im now 6+2 so ive siix more weeks of first tri to go!!!
ah well xmas week baby on board for me!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Hey Hon... quick question... how far along did you get your :bfp: then?


----------



## MissyMojo

i musta got it reeli reeli early!!!

got bfp on 2nd april,, thats 5 weeks ago now!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Waiting 3 weeks will be great though because then you know for sure a date and what is going on! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks genki im just confused, is it possible to get bfp within a week of getting pregnant?? im super super confused and its making me worry more that maybe this is a mmc.....


----------



## genkigemini

Did the person doing your scan say anything about it? Did they tell you it was normal or not normal or anything? :hugs: Stay positive. Plenty of people on BnB have had early scans and seen nothing yet everything worked out fine. :)


----------



## MissyMojo

she did say it was possible that the baby had stopped growing at 6+2 ,, i just dnt understand how i could of gotten a bfp 5 weeks ago..... im still testin positive, did a hpt yesterday and got bfp on it... would that still happen if mmc?? im soooo confused xx


----------



## genkigemini

Is there anyway that you can request a blood test (or two) to make sure your levels are still going up for some piece of mind? I know me and I would go mad if I had to wait 3 weeks for news. :hugs:

:dust: I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## MissyMojo

i think i might ring midwife monday and ask... cos i cant imagine waiting im soo worried


----------



## genkigemini

That is probably a good idea. Please keep us updated. :)


----------



## miel

MissyMojo said:


> hey girls, my scan has knocked me back by 6 weeks!!! :rofl: so i only just squeeze in here now, all being well new due date 31/12 !!!! hahaha
> 
> can anyone explain this to me in english??
> "no fetal pole seen, no yoke sac seen, MSD =18.7 = 6+2 suggest rescan in 2 weeks to confirm ongoing pregnancy. both ovaries appear normal"
> 
> earliest apt i could get was 3 weeks away 28th may

when i went for my scan at 4 weeks and 5 days we only saw a yolk sac but no fetal pole...at past 7 weeks we saw a sac + fetal pole and heartbeat ....

mmmmmmmm? when you periods where suppose to be due sweetie ?


----------



## MissyMojo

i dont know cos i fel preg straight after patch, all i can think about is "is my baby dead inside me" and "is it possible to get bfp at about 1wk preg??"


----------



## miel

MissyMojo said:


> i dont know cos i fel preg straight after patch, all i can think about is "is my baby dead inside me" and "is it possible to get bfp at about 1wk preg??"

i don't know if you can get a bfp after only 1 week after ovulation sweetie darling :hugs:but anything is possible i guess...

like genki said if i was you i will call my doc and ask to have a blood test done to see the level of hormones ...it's not really fair they make you wait 2 weeks ...


----------



## Angelmarie

I totally agree about getting bloods taken. The wait will be long otherwise now you have doubt in your mind... 

I got a :bfp: at 8dpo so I think it is possible to get one a week after ovulation! 

Try to stay positive but do go and have a chat with your midwife about things and getting bloods done. That way you can settle your mind. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks girls, ur all super stars xxxx


----------



## polaris

MissyMojo - just wanted to say that I hope everything works out for you, sounds like a stressful time, the girls have given you some good advice though, definitely contact your doctor or midwife. Really hope everything is OK and you will just look back on this as a scare.


----------



## miel

so what is everyone due dates already ? 

Mine December 13 th 2009 !


----------



## mrso

I went to the doctor today for my first visit. Usually included blood test, blood pressure, urine sample, weight, and family history of dad/mom to be. At this appt the nurse usually does all the work and the doc are out of the office. I was talking to the nurse about being nervous about twins/something being wrong so she said that she would give me a free ultrasound that was just between us. UMMMM OK!!!!

Everything looked great!! 158 beats per minute, baby moving like crazy. She also said that today the baby is measuring about 5 days ahead and if by next Wed (when I have my 12 week official ultrasound) baby is still measuring big we will move EDD up 1 week. 

As far as my due date goes:
going off of LMP would be Nov 26th
going off of ultrasound today Nov 22nd
and if I am measuring ahead next week will be Nov 19/20.

Plus I have to have a c-section and they do those in the 39th week... so I will prolly have baby mid Nov. Will know more next Wed.


----------



## genkigemini

My Due Date is November 25th. :)


----------



## mrso

Miel... I just saw this thing on TV about restraunts that feature dining in the dark. Apparently it is something that they do around San Francisco. Just wondering if you have ever done this or heard of it. Looked interesting.


----------



## miel

yes i heard of it here...but i never went !!lol
i will be to scare something get in my food or other thing happening to me while in there !!!

and also i like to see what i eat too :)


----------



## Angelmarie

My due date is 21 December... my mums birthday :happydance:


----------



## polaris

I'm a bit ahead of most of you I think, mine is 5th November. I'm not sure if the midwife will change it by a day or two based on the scan results, the sonographer just said I was measuring correctly for 13 weeks but I thought I saw 13+1 on the screen and by my calculations I was 12+6. Not too much difference I know, especially seeing as baby will come when it's good and ready rather than according to my calendar!! Don't see the midwife again till 26th June so I'm sticking with 5th November for now.


----------



## Mynx

I'm due December 2nd but that could change with my next scan in just under 3 weeks :D 

Missy, hun :hugs: I would call up the MW cos having to wait 3 weeks just isnt good enough! 
Had my 2nd MW appointment today, all went well. I've finally got a date to see the consultant too, 28th May, 2 days after my nuchal scan hehe, so not too long to wait. I'll find out then if the cone biopsy I had 9 years ago has affected my cervix's abilities to hold the baby in, or if I'll need to have a stitch put in. 
Other than, my bloods were fine, aside from O Rh Negative (I now have a huge red and white sticker across the front of my notes saying O RH Negative lol!) but I knew this from having my DD. Urine's clear etc. She was concerned that I'd put on half a stone and told me to try and take it easy with the food :rofl: I did explain that I've been having to graze all day to keep the MS at bay! 

Anyways girls, off out shopping with Nikkinoonoo and the gorgeous Jessica today, hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies, ur all fab superstars xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

im being super super positive today, and due daye is aprx 28th december!!!

i spoke with the early preg unit at my hospital and theyre upset that my little local unit didnt offer to fit me in at the main hospital its only 20 miles down from my army mat clinic!!! so have given me a scan date for the 21st may, to check me over and said they will see what they can see abdominally first then consider tranvaginal scan if nessacary, she also told me not to cancel the 28th may apt until after we've seen the results of 21st may, but she seemed hopeful, she said she deals with this on a daily basis and abdominal scans at under 8 weeks are soo unreliable so not to panic over the lack of things seen soo im positve and upbeat and we'll see what happens


big massive :hugs: to you all


----------



## Mynx

Glad to hear you got a small result today Missy hun :hugs: At least you wont have to wait quite so long!


----------



## Angelmarie

Aw thats great news Missy! Really pleased to hear you sounding more upbeat :) 

:hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all planning a wonderful weekend. To bad for me, DH was planning to do something nice for my first Mother's Day but since I got fired this week, we can just not afford it. :shurg: Oh well... It was nice that he though about it though. :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww genki very nice he thought about it,,

ive spent today chilling out,, theres a ghost whisperer marathon on on livinguk so been watching that, but ive seen this hours episode so davids playing on his ps2 for a bit, 

im at work tomoro,.... :( but davids cook,ing dinner for me getting in:)


----------



## mrso

Have a fun weekend so far. Went and bought some maternity clothes today and my husband is finishing up with a large part of our house remodel. My son had a momumental week with potty training and only had 2 accidents all week. SO Happy about that. 

Mothers day we will be going out to eat with my parents and then coming home to clean up our remodel mess. We have family staying with us next week and need to clean the debris up. I am not very excited about it but my husband has promised to most of the work so I better take it while I can. 

Missy... Ghost Whisperer is my favorite show.. I would love a marathon. ENJOY!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls

sunday morning and i'm heading to work!!! whats this all about hahaha., im hoping tho that keeping reeeli busy at work will stop me worrying so much bout my baby and the scan in 2 weeks,

hope everyone in us and canada enjoys there mothers day, as ur all mummies to be!!!!

sending big hugs:hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

Today is Mothers Day in the US so 

:happydance: *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!!!!!!!!* :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Happy Mother's Day to all the US mummies-to-be :happydance:


----------



## miel

happy mother's day!!!!

i got my first mother's day card today !!!:)


----------



## polaris

Happy mother's day to everyone in the States!!
Hope you all have a really nice day of pampering!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls, so ,Monday start of another week, how we all doing:???


----------



## LoveBug_x

Hi girls, can I come in? :)

x


----------



## miel

i always hates monday !!!! so much thing to do !!! so long until the week end !!!!

so i past the nine weeks ladies!!! can't wait the 29th the i can see my bean again ...i think the scan will be so much diferent that the one i had at 7 weeks+2days:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mynx

I feel like that too Miel!! I'm having my next scan on 26th :happydance: and I'll be almost 13 weeks by then! The difference is gonna be amazing, hopefully if things have progressed well that is! I worry about that alot heh.


----------



## genkigemini

My next scan is on Thursday at 12+1 and then I get to go back the following Thursday at 13+1 to be the trial patient on the new machine! :happydance: I am thrilled!


----------



## miel

i know i can;t wait to see a head some toes and fingers maybe :)!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww alll you lucky november ladies moving fwds quickly, is there anyone else late december like me???

im hoping my next scan on 21st at 8+2 will show me a heartbeat xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Im the 21st, Missy... Have a feeling it might be earlier though. 

I had my appointment with the midwife today who has sent off for my scan appointment she said it will be between 11 and 13 weeks. Also because my son was born at 29 weeks I have to see a consultant at the hospital so they can keep an eye on me. 

I cant wait for my next scan either! Its going to be fab seeing a little person instead of a blob! hehe 

Wow by the end of the year this thread is going to be full of scan pics and BABY pics!!! Its so nice to share - wish you girls lived closer! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:) i;m really looking fwd to my scan on 21/5 :)


----------



## mrso

I have my 12 week ultrasound on wednesday. I am soooo excited. Last week I was measuring 5 days ahead and so they may change my EDD in a few days. And horray for the most part my M/S has gone away. I dont think I have puked in almost a week now. 

Due to a wedding in the family, my husbands grandmother is going to be staying with us for a week. We are going to take her to the ultrasound as she will probably never get to see one ever again. She was so happy that we asked her to go with us.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww mrso how fab :)


----------



## miel

mrso said:


> I have my 12 week ultrasound on wednesday. I am soooo excited. Last week I was measuring 5 days ahead and so they may change my EDD in a few days. And horray for the most part my M/S has gone away. I dont think I have puked in almost a week now.
> 
> Due to a wedding in the family, my husbands grandmother is going to be staying with us for a week. We are going to take her to the ultrasound as she will probably never get to see one ever again. She was so happy that we asked her to go with us.

that is so nice of you guys :hugs:
only one more day !!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## miel

so i have a confession:blush::blush:

i haven't Bd still since finding out we are pregnant so April 2nd exactly !!!!

i just have no energy ...the envies are there in the morning but when night arrive i am just so dam tired !!!!
so of course we could do it in the morning but it's always rush to go to work and i can barely open my eyes when the alarm go on !!!

so i like i said envies are here ...:blush:i am even dreaming about it :rofl::rofl:but i just have not the energy !!
how sad:(!!!

any one else ?:rofl:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yup - me too. Once since we found out... Im always really tired too!!! :blush:


----------



## genkigemini

I FINALLY gave it up on Mother's Day (last Sunday) for the first time since like 5 weeks so don't feel bad ladies. I think we all understand how tired we all feel. Seriously, sex is like the last thing on our minds, I am sure. :hugs:

Hope you all are having a wonderful day! Only 2 more sleeps until my next ultrasound on Thursday afternoon! :dance:


----------



## miel

again morning sickness at night :(..but this time i did visit the loo even ...as more as the day advance as bad i am getting sick ....really hope it's stop soon:(....


----------



## genkigemini

:hugs: Feel better, Miel! :hugs:

If it makes you feel any better, I started feeling quite a bit better at 10 weeks.


----------



## polaris

I've only just got my energy back for sex in the past two weeks. Before that I think we did it about twice in the whole first trimester, LOL. Like you girls say, just no energy. Also my CP was still low and sex just didn't really feel comfortable. I'm sure OH is glad that stage is past!!


----------



## MissyMojo

up until wed last week we were still having sex ever 2-3 days but since the scan he hasnt been interested i wonder if seeing a scan and the worries over whats happening is affecting him :? not sure, i've been glad of a rest frm it but i want some luvvin back :?


----------



## Mynx

Miel, I still occasionally get a sicky day but they're not as often as they were. Maybe once or twice a week now instead of most days. I still havent actuallly thrown up and tbh, I dont think I will now as I'm 11 weeks today :happydance: 

The tiredness... oh my what can I say! Yesterday at work I actually felt less tired than I had in weeks.. till I got home...I sat down and really struggled with the rest of the day. I pulled a sicky at work today so I could get some housework done but do you think I've done any? No chance! I've been mostly on here or on Facebook playing with my farm in Farmtown :rofl: I just cant be bothered to do anything! Lazy or what lol! 

As for the sex...we've still been having it pretty regular since our :bfp: but not as regular as we'd like as my 16 year old is home by the time I get in from work and when I get up for work it's 4am and I'm in no fit state to be bumping uglies! :blush: We'd both like to have more but it's just impossible when my DD would know why we're holed up in the bedroom... it was bad enough when I told her I was pregnant cos then it was confirmation that we still do "IT" ... her reaction was "eeww" :rofl: 

Hope everyone is ok today, I dont feel crap now, altho I did this morning as yesterday at work was a really tough day. We were so busy and I was walking around the shop floor pushing around my trolley, which was slowly getting heavier and heavier, for my entire 8 hour shift :( The line manager just doesnt seem to give a shite either, she's more concerned about the online shopping hours getting completed. I havent heard anything back about being put on the checkouts and after doing some workings out, I know that I cant afford to cut back my hours, so I'm stuck with 8 hour shifts 5 days a week till I go on Mat leave. And boy that cant come soon enough! I'm gonna go to the HR manager this week and air my greivances and see what can be done. 

Anyways, apart from that I feel pretty good now, if a little lazy lol! I thinking I'm getting the cleaning urge but I'm thinking it might just be wind :rofl: 

Wow I wrote another essay.. I'm getting good at these heh!


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u mynx i have tomoro off and plan to do some housework, but im thinking i might just play on farmtown,. i am getting soo tired lately,, i was ready for bed at half 9 last nite but thought i'd watch the end of me program. i dnt even remember what it was now, then when i got to bed oh suddenly chirps up "joanne would u sew this badge onto my camo uniform please i forgot to ask u earlier" so i sat for an hour sewing the union flag onto his uniform and tonite he's bulling (polishing to us women) a pair of dress boots which takes hours and stinks the house it, its sooo gross!!

i'll be so pleased to get home tonite and just relax, not doing a damn thing!!!

oh and i went n bought another pregnancy test again today "just to make sure" and there was a lovely cross just as dark as my previous 6!! lol


----------



## Lyns

Well ladies, after a nerve-wracking few days, I have finally managed to get a scan tomorrow at 7 weeks. I am very nervous as I found out at a scan last year that I'd had a missed miscarriage.

I had some spotting a few days back and then over the last couple of days my pregnancy symptons seem to have diminished quite considerably. Now last week was a high stress week for me anyway, as I had to take my 2 yr old daughter for her check ups.....she was born with a huge aggressive tumour in her tummy, and went through chemo and many ops to save her life, but thankfully she is fine.

So please keep all your fingers crossed that there is a little heart beating for me tomorrow....I don't know how many more bad times I can take.

Hope you are all very well x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww lyns sending you sticky heartbeat moving flumpy :dust: massive massive loves xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miel

we will thin of you Lyn for tomorrow:hugs::hug:


----------



## genkigemini

Good luck tomorrow, Lyns! :hugs:

So, my doctors appt got rescheduled from tomorrow afternoon to Friday morning. BOO!!! 

Oh well, at least it is only a one day relay.


----------



## mrso

oh Lyns I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Prayers for you!!!

Also went for my ultrasound today and everything is looking great. We are still measuring 5 days ahead but the doctor wanted to keep the due date at Nov. 27th. I am going to have a c-section and have scheduled for Nov 20th. 

Genki - boo an them for making you wait another day. I can imagine how you must feel.


----------



## miel

Mrso ! how was it? did you see the baby well ? like the head , fingers and stuff ? is your ticker reflect your 5 days ahead or not? just curious :)!


----------



## MissyMojo

awww cool mrso:) have u got piccies to share hun, boo genki at them moving your apt xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, sorry ive not been in a while. Not sure if Lyns will feel like coming in here for a bit, so just wanted to let u know her update is in her journal. So sorry Lyns wish there was something i could do :hugs: :cry: XXX


----------



## MissyMojo

send lyns big loves from me hunnii xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

I will. XXX


----------



## MissyMojo

i have popped over there just now to send her loves, i cant believe shes at work this afternoon!!! xxxxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

I know she must be trying to take her mind of it. Im so gutted for her.


----------



## genkigemini

I just popped over to Lyns journal and left her a note. That is terrible. :cry:

It is crazy to say that I feel a crazy sense of relief at being over 12 weeks. I know many people who have miscarried but 95% of them did so before 12 weeks so I feel like I probably will be just fine. 

:hugs: Love you all. 

So, when is everyone's next appts? I forgot. :dohh: Mine is tomorrow morning.


----------



## MissyMojo

good luck for tomoro genki, i have a scan next thursday which will tell me if bubs is alive or not ...:? and we'll take it from there


----------



## genkigemini

:hugs: Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! I am sure you and babes will be just fine. :hugs:


----------



## miel

My heart is breaking for Lyns...so unfair sometimes :(...


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo bored today xxx only 1 week to go til my scan,i cant wait for it to be here


----------



## Lyns

Ladies....thank you so much to those of you who have popped across to my journal. 

Most of you probably realise by now that I will not be able to continue my journey with you. Today's scan has confirmed I have lost my second baby.....and possibly worse than that may have to contend with a partial molar pregnancy (which in effect means it could have been twins...but never divided correctly)

However, I am trying to remain strong....right now I'm somewhere between heartbroken and so angry it is unbelievable. I would never wish this on my worst enemy....but I can't understand why it has to be so hard to give all this love I have to another baby.

I know not what my journey holds from here....I may have a long wait to TTC again (medically - if it is confirmed molar)...we may decide not to try again, even. Or I may just surprise you all (and me!) and be back next week. Time, I'm sure will guide my heart in what it can cope with.

I wish you all, all the love and luck in the world. Please know that I will follow all your progress with love but it may take a little while to be strong enough to comment. I hope you understand.:hugs:

Love, luck and the very best wishes to you all...your friend Lyndsay xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

sending you soo much love and strength & hugs in this hard time,xxxxx


----------



## mrso

:hug::hug::hug::hug:

I wish there were words or something that we could do to ease the pain. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## mrso

miel said:


> Mrso ! how was it? did you see the baby well ? like the head , fingers and stuff ? is your ticker reflect your 5 days ahead or not? just curious :)!


The ultrasound was great. Heartbeat was 159 and baby was still measuring 5 days ahead but they will not change the due date unless you are measuring 7days ahead. So I decided to keep my ticker the same. This ultrasound was just for setting a proper due date and make sure everything in general looked good. Our next ultrasound at 20 weeks will be a complete one. They will measure everything including all the organs and stuff. I will have to hold out another 2 months for that one. I am content with knowing that everything is going super. So I will have my c-section on Nov 20th. I must say ladies it is nice to have a set date to plan accordingly.


----------



## MissyMojo

thats fab news mrso :) sending you :hugs:

im off work today with really bad back ache!!! rang the midwiffe day unit at the hospital who told me its normal (at 7weeks?) and to try to sleep it off... i tried that from 11pm til 9 am this mornin got bout 4 hours kip at best!!! its soo worrying not knowing if its a good pregnancy sign or a bad one or if its my pregancy causing my cerebral palsy to flare up!! ah well guess i'll just have to ride it out, so im sat on my sofa cushions behind me and all around me waiting for paracetamol to ease it a little,


----------



## genkigemini

Okay... lots of news from my appointment. ... Everything looks great. Everything is in the right place. HB is at a solid 150 BPM and since my weigh in at 6+0, I have lost 1/2 a pound. I find that hilarious because I was convinced that I gained like 10 pounds. :rofl:

Anyway... the coolest news is that we decided to do one last internal ultrasound to try to get really cool pics and it TOTALLY worked. I found out my team!!!!! :wohoo:

We were all shocked. My doc was like, "OMG! Did you see that?!" to the nurse. 

:blue:* I am on Team Blue!* :blue:

Here are the pics of that part of my... SON! How crazy!!!!!

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/12_2outdoorplumbing.jpg

*With Labels*
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/12_2outdoorplumbing_labels.jpg

I am totally on Cloud 9... to say the least!


----------



## MissyMojo

congratulations sweetie

whooo team blue :):happydance::baby::headspin:


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay Genki! Team blue!!! Thats awesome! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Thats really impressive they could tell so early on! 

Mrso -pleased everything went well at the ultrasound :) And how weird - knowing the date of your babies birthday already! Excellent for planning though! :happydance:

Missy - I am currently having quite a bit of back pain... I got DP to call the assessment unit and they said they wouldnt be worried at all and that it was completely normal except for if there was bleeding... :shrug: 

And Lyns - once again - there are no words that can possibly help you at this time. Just know that I am very saddened by the situation and Im sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

omg my nipples hurt!!!!! feel like some one stuck ice cubes on them!!! and wont let up


----------



## miel

oh wow !!! it's amazing!!! a baby boy !!!!

i must admit i kind of want a baby boy too:blush:


----------



## genkigemini

I think it is hilarious because I have always wanted a boy but ever since I got pregnant, I TOTALLY thought that it was a girl. Like, I was convinced... However, I am ALWAYS wrong so this just proves the point. :rofl:

Oh, Miel! If you have a boy too, that would be SOOOOOOO awesome! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

genki, i love how ur ultrasound is red:) such a fab level of contrast:)


----------



## Angelmarie

Ive got a five year old son and he is just so fab - really loving and very much a mummys boy - its lovely! Just keep a good eye on your LO when youre changing his nappy, Genki! :rofl:

Good luck for your boy, Miel! :hugs:

Oh oh missy - sounds painful! Hope youre feeling better soon! :hug:


----------



## Mynx

Genki that's amazing!! Congratulations hun :hugs: 
Miel, we really want a boy too and I have a feeling that's what I'm carrying.. when I was pregnant with DD, I was convinced I was carrying a girl altho everyone else said they thought it was a boy.. how wrong they were! 
We're having our scan in just over a week :happydance: and I'm hoping they might be able to see what we're having too as I'll be almost 13 weeks by then :D 

Missy, sorry to hear about your poor nipples.. boobie and nipple pain is awful isnt it! You dont realise just how much you touch your boobs thru out the day until they're sore! 

Lyns, sending out huge :hugs: and love to you.

Well, this week has been eventful in terms of work. My line manager has stepped up the pace of wierdness by practically ignoring me all week which tbh, is fine by me cos I really cant be arsed to talk to someone so small minded. Anyways, the other girls are all doing their nut about it and reckon I should put in a complaint to the Store manager about her as they say it's discrimination. I tend to agree but dont really wanna rock the boat cos I need to work to get my mat pay. I will take things further tho if the situation doesnt improve over the coming weeks. 
Good news is my tiredness is really easing up. I dont feel quite as exhausted towards the end of my shift now and I can actually do stuff around the house when I get home! MS on the other hand has changed ... I'm kinda miffed about that cos I really thought the nausea was starting to go. I'm finding now that I cant eat meals anymore, I have to graze every couple of hours still and even more so in the last couple of days cos I end up feeling so sick that I really think I might throw up (I havent puked in almost 30 years - I tend to dry heave and bring nothing up... strange!) Anyhoo, aside from that, I'm feeling pretty damned good. My skin is still clear, boobs are huge and hurt like hell :rofl: my hair and nails are having some pretty rapid growth, but both look shiny and healthy :D My bloat is actually starting to firm up a little and the bloating is getting less and less now (apart from the end of the day hehe!) I weighed myself yesterday and was pleased to see that I havent actually put on any weight this week :happydance: Hopefully this will continue for a few more weeks cos I've already put more than I should have :blush: 

So this weekend, we're at my OH's place.. he moves in to mine in August, maybe before then, but we havent done a thing at my place yet about making room for his stuff hehe, so I think now that I'm regaining my energy I may have to actually do stuff next week! The whole place needs a lick of paint, my carpets could do with being steam cleaned and I need to chuck a whole lot of stuff that I dont use/want anymore! Give it a few weeks and it'll all be done :D I'm really looking forward to getting it all sorted, I think my nesting instinct is starting to kick in! 

Oh and we got our pram too! It's a Hauck Infinity Esprit in Navy, yellow and green trimming. It has a carrycot and a buggy seat that can be parent facing.. it has nice big back wheels and smallish swivel front wheels. It came with a matching cosy toes and has a raincover too. We bought it second hand on Ebay, and got someone to collect it for us (saved £20 on postage then!) and it cost £50!!!!! Absolute bargain!!! We couldnt afford to get the one we wanted brand new so this was the next best thing for us. All the covers are detatchable and washable so they've all been cleaned. The chassis is in excellent condition as are all the covers (now they're clean!) We are so pleased as this was going to be our biggest cash outlay but it's turned out to be one of the cheapest!! :D 
OMG I've written another essay... I think I'll quit before it turns into a novel :rofl: 

Hope everyone is well. Have a great weekend, and big :hugs: and love to you all :D

Nix 
xXx


----------



## Angelmarie

I think you should probably make a complaint at work too, Mynx. Its not on that your manager is being that way. It is discrimination and you deserve better. Have a good think about it but dont wait too long - you dont need the hassle! 

Yay for the bargain pram! Thats well good! I googled it and it looks really snazzy! :happydance: I know what you mean about the biggest cash outlay - they are so expensive!!! I saw a pram and set my heart on it but its quite expensive but then out of the blue DPs mum said she wanted to buy it for us!!! 
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/our-range/pram-systems/linear-freeway/pistachio/ I want it now though!!! :dohh:

Is it common for the hospital to tell you the gender so early on? I was under the impression that it was the 20 week scan that they told you...? 

Miel - do you have a feeling of what you are carrying?


----------



## MissyMojo

mynx hunni i dnt mind ur essays lol:) i would keep a diary of every thing ur boss is doing so if you do feel like its getting you down or to be too much you can make a complaint. and great news on getting ur pushchair nice and cheap


----------



## Mynx

Angelmarie said:


> Is it common for the hospital to tell you the gender so early on? I was under the impression that it was the 20 week scan that they told you...?

They dont usually tell you at the nuchal scan, but I'm hoping that baby is laying in the right position to possibly see *something* and I will ask them if it's possible to hazard a guess :D If they wont then I'll be posting my scan pics on here and asking you girls what you think!


----------



## genkigemini

Angelmarie said:


> Is it common for the hospital to tell you the gender so early on? I was under the impression that it was the 20 week scan that they told you...?

I honestly think the only reason that we could tell this early is because my doc decided to do an internal ultrasound one last time to get a really good look at how the body parts are forming. Since the scan was internal and my babes was sitting down like right on the little ultrasound wand, that is why is was so clear so early. In other words, we got REALLY lucky! :happydance:

Now going forward, I will have abdominal ultrasounds. So I am sure the boy bits will be harder to see until about 20 weeks.


----------



## Angelmarie

Ahh ok. How nice of your little boy to be so helpful so early on - letting you get all prepared for his arrival! :)

Well hopefully you get lucky at your scan, Mynx! :happydance:


----------



## miel

i have a NT scan booked for june second ( i will be 12 weeks and 2 days ) but they told me that if we wanted to know we could probably find the sex as well ....i wonder if because we are in USA they tell us the sex more early ?...

Angelmarie either sex will be fine :)but my husband kind of rule for a boy :)..we will see as long as baby have all his fingers and toes and healthy we will be happy !!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww miel xxx my oh i think is hoping for a boy the way he goes on bout taking the bairn fishing n football n stuff and i want a girl but like youve said miel, i want happy and healthy 10 fingers 10 toes two eyes etc ..


----------



## Angelmarie

DP wants a girl but has a gut feeling it is a boy... I just dont know. My mum thinks it is a girl as well as SIL but I think that they are saying this as I have a boy already... Have to wait and see. Just like you girls I am more concerned with the baby being healthy than anything else! :)


----------



## genkigemini

miel said:


> i have a NT scan booked for june second ( i will be 12 weeks and 2 days ) but they told me that if we wanted to know we could probably find the sex as well ....i wonder if because we are in USA they tell us the sex more early ?...

Maybe that is it. Being in the US, we do get more scans anyway which makes it more likely for us to find out earlier anyway. Good luck! I hope you find out your team! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

Eveing ladies, how are we all doing?? im bored on the sofa watching britains got talent :) again!!


----------



## Angelmarie

I'm lying on the bed with the laptop, watching Sopranos and desperately trying to tune into my uterus after reading this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/134479-swear-am-feeling-something-already.html

:rofl:


----------



## genkigemini

:rofl: I would probably do the same thing but my doc said that due to the position of the placenta, it may take me longer to feel things. Because of that, I do not want to disappoint myself.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## mrso

Oh it is so exciting the first time you feel the baby move. With my son I was 19 weeks along and I was taking a bath. I actually felt this baby move a few days ago. I was just as excited. The doctor told me I would probably feel earlier becasue of how high I am carrying. 

I have had a very stressful couple of days and am glad that this weekend is about over. My BIL got married yesterday and my husband, son, and I were all in the wedding. It would have been really nice except the bride and 2 of her the bridesmaids got into a HUGE fight. I just stayed out of it because I hate drama but it just got old hearing 3 grown women fight for 4 days. Right before the wedding I broke into tears (i am sure pregnancy emotions had some play in it) but they were pretty tacky/malitious with their actions to one another. I really dislike mean people.

Anyway I hope that you all had a much more enjoyable weekend than I did.


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh I think I was about 19 weeks when I felt my son move too. Im hoping for a lot sooner with this one - I cant wait! I think I feel something but at this stage I dont think I can determine the difference between the baby moving and other twinges and stuff :dohh:

I know all they say about not temping once you fall pregnant but I have kept it up (for no other reason but curiosity and habit) and this morning I have had a bit of a temp dip which has got me worried a bit. :shrug: Yesterday I went on a play park with my son and although I dont feel like I overdid it Im worried I have done damage!??! :dohh:

Gosh, it does sound like you have had a stressful weekend Mrso! Not what you need! Hope you find the time to unwind :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hiya girls, so here is my 4+4 bump pic and 11+4 i feel huge, and were off on holiday next week so im gonna be looking like a beached whale :(

I have my next scan on friday im praying so hard all is ok with raisin :hugs:

Hope ur all doing well?

XXX
 



Attached Files:







Bump 4+4.jpg
File size: 91.8 KB
Views: 1









Bump 11+4.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrso

OMG you are not huge... what a cute bump. If I posted a pic of my bump you would think beached whale.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Dont be silly, i think its just taking some getting used to ifykwim, im so proud of it but when ur used to being a certain size, its hard to get ur head round ifykwim :)

I think we should all start posting pics now, i feel better since posting, bet it will make us all feel loads better about our new bodies :hugs:

XXX


----------



## genkigemini

Today I realized that I am starting to get a bump but it still just looks like extra fat to me. :rofl:


----------



## genkigemini

Oh yes, forgot to add.... I will post a pic after work tonight.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thats totally how i feel, but looking at the pic i think bump more, weird, post a pic babe :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: posted same time :)


----------



## genkigemini

:D Great minds think alike! :D


----------



## miel

genkigemini said:


> Today I realized that I am starting to get a bump but it still just looks like extra fat to me. :rofl:

i feel exactly the same :):rofl:

anyway on saturday no sickness for me :) i was so happy !!! i even BD !!!:rofl:no bleeding afterward so that was a huge relieve for us :blush:...my husband did notice a little difference down there so :blush:like a texture wise...for me i just notice more came out afterward if i may said:blush:..like something is blooking the spermies to go up ...or i am just nuts ?:rofl:

Sickness came back yesterday so :(...i haven't notice any gain weight either as i can take 1 pound and lose it 2 days later ...

Did any of you gain weigh yet?

mrso:hugs:i hate mean people as well :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ive not gained any yet, i lost about 6 bls between 4-8 weeks preg and ive put back on 3 bls of that so i guess im still -3bls since i fell preg, although u wouldnt know it to look at me :rofl:


----------



## polaris

I gained about 10 pounds in the first 8 weeks! Quite relieved that I haven't gained anymore since then!!


----------



## Mynx

I've put on about half a stone since my :bfp: which is about 7 or 8 pounds I think? I havent put any more on tho in over a week as I think my eating habits are starting to settle down a bit now which I'm grateful for! Otherwise i'd end up the size of a house at 20 weeks :rofl:

Miel, interesting that you should say it all feels different during sex.. my OH says exactly the same! For me it feels a whole lot nicer (not that it was bad or anything before lol!) but there's just something much more intense about it... yes I think that's it, intense hehe :blush:


----------



## MissyMojo

i couldnt tell you tbh lol i dont own any scales since my oh broke them he acidently stepped on the display!! silly man, 

i just have my usual fat, i probably wont get a nice bumb til 20+ weeks cos i have so much extra weight on my tummmy from b4, i was going to boxercise twice a week before bfp and even then i had toned arms n legs n a flabby belly,!!!


----------



## mrso

i have gained 3lbs but i look like i have gained about 15. When I post a picture you will see what I mean. I carried my son a lot lower so I didnt show this early. I can only imagine what I am going to look like in 20 weeks time.


----------



## MissyMojo

this is a few pics of me pre- pregnnancy in october and then my current body shape :?
 



Attached Files:







bikinini.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 5









bikini.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









17may.JPG
File size: 90.4 KB
Views: 5









holy cow.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DaisyDuke

Defo a difference :) baby bump is coming along well :) XXX


----------



## MissyMojo

im not sure is quite bump shaped yet daisy, its still kinda squidgy, i want a proper bump cant wait to be about 25 26 weeks with a nice size bump:)


----------



## miel

do you still get some twinge pains on the sides sometimes girls? i do not every days but sometimes i do...i just wonder about it...


----------



## mrso

oh yes I get those pains somtimes. Esp if I stand up quickly or run up stiars.

With my first pregnancy I got a ton of cramps all the way through the pregnancy. Eventually they got sick of my calling and complaining and admited me to the hospital for stress tests. Apparently they are normal, I just didnt know what to expect.


----------



## genkigemini

Yeah... I get aches or even sharp pains too if I turn too fast or something but they go away pretty quick so I chalk them up to normal. :hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

Please know I love you guys because I am soooooo embarrassed to post this but i will do it anyway. (I am a lot heavier than the rest of you lovely ladies.)

Here is a pic of my belly at 12+5
 



Attached Files:







12+5_1.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## miel

Genki i can see a little bump forming:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mynx

I'll have to get a recent pic of my bump on here at some point.. I still feel like it's more fat and bloat than anything else tho :rofl: 

Genki, good on ya girl, you know we love ya too hun and I'm with Miel, definately a bump forming there! :hugs:

Oh and Missy, your bump progression piccies are great! Definate bumpage there too :D


----------



## Angelmarie

Are any of your girls suffering from greasy hair? I have noticed that mine is getting greasy at the roots really quickly... where are these shiny, full locks that are promised in pregnancy...!?!? :dohh:


----------



## miel

Angelmarie said:


> Are any of your girls suffering from greasy hair? I have noticed that mine is getting greasy at the roots really quickly... where are these shiny, full locks that are promised in pregnancy...!?!? :dohh:

i have the same problem and my hair are long too...i was even considering of cutting them off!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Yes, me too. My hair is half way down my back and I cant wash it every day so i think I might get it cut. Its annoying though - it would be a shame - for you too, Miel! Wonder if there is any remedy out there?!? :shrug:


----------



## miel

Angelmarie said:


> Yes, me too. My hair is half way down my back and I cant wash it every day so i think I might get it cut. Its annoying though - it would be a shame - for you too, Miel! Wonder if there is any remedy out there?!? :shrug:

yep getting our ass to the second semester as fast as we can so we can shine and glow !!!:rofl:

i was reading this book that said first mistake pregnant women do is cutting their hairs !!!:rofl: 

We must resist Angelmarie!!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

:rofl: ok I will try my best!


----------



## mrso

I wish I had the same problem. Mine has so much "shine" I almost have to wash it 2 times a day. On top of that my scalp is really really itchy.


----------



## mrso

and yes ladies resist the hair cut. During my first pregnancy my hair was as long as yours but I have recently cut most of it off and is now is at my shoulders. 

RESIST THE CUT


----------



## MissyMojo

my hair is horrible!!! greasy and dull and itchy scalp, i had mine cut at easter andd its grown sooo fast!!! i need it re-styling i thinks


----------



## mrso

Is anybody else having troubles sleeping? I swear I wake up 5 or more times a night. I just cant seem to get comfy and my back is killing me every morning.


----------



## Mynx

Oooo funny you should mention that Mrso.. I couldnt for the life of me get to sleep last night.. and then when I finally did doze off, I kept waking up :( I was sooo tired when I got up for work this morning :( 

As for my hair, I found it was really greasy at first but it seems to be really good atm *touches wood* It's growing really quickly and looks the best it has in ages - apart from grey roots :blush: So I will be doing the whole shabang at the weekend, colour and highlights to cheer meself up :D


----------



## mrso

Good for you treating yourself this weekend. I need to do the same but it is nearly impossible as it is my husbands busy season at work. He is working 50-70 hour weeks so I very seldomly get time to do those things. 

I am thinking of investing in a pregnancy pillow. Everybody says that they are great but I just am not sure yet.


----------



## Angelmarie

Yeh I wake up several times a night its really annoying!!! :hissy: I cant get comfortable either but I often just wake up for the sake of it! Driving me mad and been like it for weeks now :(

I had a pregnancy pillow with Eden and it really helped I will definitely be getting another one. Even just one of those little wedge ones to fit under your bump - I think you would notice the difference. I recommend it :)


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls,

my babys died, scan showed no change from 2 weeks ago, the gestational sack is very irregularly shaped and very low down,

ive decided to leave things to nature for a week or so, if my body doesnt miscarry naturally i'll go to hospital for the tablets to losen my cervix n pass the clots

thanks to all of you for your support xxxxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh my god! Im so sorry to hear this! Didnt expect this news at all :cry:

I know there is nothing that can be said right now to help or make you feel any better... though thoughts are with you...

Sending lots of love to you and your DH :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

OMG Missy, I'm so so sorry to hear that :( I'm in absolute shock... I just cant imagine what you're going thru right now hun :hugs: 
Hugs to you darlin, please take care of yourself and I hope all goes well :hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## MissyMojo

im trying to stay a bit upbeat, i'll be back in a few months doing the spring / summer mummies with style thread!!!


----------



## miel

Missy i am so so sorry sweetie ....i know there is no words to make you feel better darling but know we are here for you and please if you find it not to difficult to come in here i want you to be part of this thread still ...:hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Glad to hear you're trying to stay as upbeat as you can hun, you take your time and do what you need to do :hugs:
As Miel says, if you dont find it too hard, please keep us up to date with how you're getting on cos we're gonna miss you :hug:


----------



## MissyMojo

u'll b popping in now n agaian, watching for scan news and team news, your all fab ladies and i wish you the very very best for the future xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrso

Oh Missy so sorry for your news.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## genkigemini

:cry: Missy... I am so so so sorry for your heartbreaking news. Please still pop in and visit us from time to time. We all love you. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Missy, I'm so sorry for your sad news. There are no words. It's good to hear that you are managing to cope although I guess it may be up and down.


----------



## miel

so girls when the bumps is suppose to be hard and no more tummy wiggle:rofl:?


----------



## mrso

not sure. my bump is big but I still have a little wiggle so I am not brave enough to wear tight shirts.


----------



## genkigemini

(X-Posted just in case you guys do not see it on the main board)

Today I played Guinea Pig for my doctor because they are testing a new Ultrasound machine and this is how it went!...

OMG! The new machine that my doctor was trying out today (and they are apparently going to buy :happydance:) was AMAZING! They can do the ultrasound in lots of colors and the images are SOOOOOO clear. 

Cool things I can remember at the moment:

1) Baby had the hiccups and it was SOOOOOOO cute!

2) Baby was kicking and punching like a kickboxer. :rofl:

3) The ultrasound machine can be changed on screen to show levels of blood flow in the baby and from the placenta to the baby and vice versa! This was BY FAR the coolest part of the scan. I and everyone else could easily see that they baby has LOTS of blood flow from the placenta. VERY COOL!

4) We got to see and measure the baby's brain. Although we are pretty sure that it is a boy, I will know for sure at 20 weeks. However the nurse goes, "Baby has a nice big brain. Must be a girl!" Then we both started laughing! :rofl:

5) I came home with 7 pictures but I am only posting the best 3. The others look almost like repeats.

6) Baby looks like a BABY now! YAY!!!

7) Head, Brain, Body length all measure PERFECT! YATTA!!! :wohoo:

So, scan went great. next appt/scan is on June 18th. Until then, I can rest and know the baby is growing healthy!

And, here are the pics... (BTW... Picture #3 is of the brain!)
 



Attached Files:







13+1_baby.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









13+1_baby1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









13+1_babybrain.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissyMojo

that is soooo cool genki sending u loves n hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Miel, loving your new avatar :) Is that you and your husband? As for bumps going hard.. mine's hard now when I'm stood up but when I sit down or lay down it feels squidgy again :rofl: I gotta take a new bump pic this weekend so you can girls can tell me if it's changed or not. It still looks the same to me, same old bloat lol! 
Mrso, I'm still wearing the same tops I wore pre pregnancy, just with a bump band now to cover the bit in the middle lol! 

Genki, those pics are amazing hun! I'm sooo jealous you were a guinea pig for that scanner, what a great experience for you :hugs: Glad to hear baby is doing well and everythings hunky dory :D 


Missy, good to see you hun, how you doing? Hope you're well :hugs:


----------



## miel

wow ! genki fabulous pictures!!!!

yes it is my husband :)...

as for me i experienced a other clot last night :(...contacted my doctor again but like she said there nothing much we can do beside waiting ...we have to go by the scan that show everything was fine and hold into that ...as any bleeding can cause a MC a my stage ...it's going to be a long week end:(


----------



## Mynx

Aww Miel hunny I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you this weekend :hugs: I really hope that this is just "one of those bleeds" rather than a MC. As you say, try and stay as positive as possible. I'll be thinking of you all weekend. Please keep us updated hun. :hug: 

As for the pic of you and your hubby..you make a very very cute couple, your baby is going to be gorgeous! :)


----------



## polaris

Keeping everything crossed for you Miel. Really hope that everything is OK. The likelihood is you will be fine since the scan showed no problems but it must be completely nerve-wracking.


----------



## mrso

Lots and Lots fo prayers for you Miel.


----------



## MissyMojo

miel i have my fngers n toes crossed for you xxx

im doing ok atm, feeling crampy and uncomfortable i've started spotting so i think the "full flow" may arrive in a day or so :(


----------



## Mynx

:hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Fingers crossed for you, Miel. I have a gut feeling everything will be absolutely fine though so try not to worry too much. Just take it easy. Keep us updated :hugs:

Missy - I totally admire how strong you are staying. Sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## miel

hope everyone is enjoying the week end !!!
update on me ...no bleed/clot all day yesterday and none during the night :)...so so happy about that ....baby must still be very strong...like i said the most important sign for me is when the clots happen i do have NO CRAMPS...


----------



## genkigemini

So glad to hear no bleeding or clots for you, Miel! :happydance: That is great news!! :D

Today I am awake at 6am. Why!? :hissy: I want to be sleeping. Boooo... Oh well.. I will just take a nap later!


----------



## Mynx

Miel, so glad to hear everything seems to have settled down! As you say, as long as there are no cramps with the clots then surely thats a great sign! :happydance: 

I was up pretty early this morning, but I seem to have bags of energy atm!! I did all my cleaning, 4 loads of washing, and have just got dinner on (jacket spuds with salad, yum :D ) so I'm sat here playing Farm Town and browsing B n B! Dont you just love lazy days?! 

OH on the other hand has throat infection so is refusing to kiss me atm! We're a very kissy cuddly couple so I'm really missing those kisses :( He doesnt go all "man flu" on me either which I'm glad about, I'm so crap around people who are ill :rofl: He just takes it on the chin bless him. Probably cos he has mulitple sclerosis and is usually in alot of pain so is kinda used to suffering if you know what i mean. He's on the sofa having a nap right and hates that I've done all the housework on my own today as he feels he should be helping me bless. Told him I'm pregnant not ill!!

I had a new symptom today... I've been having very tiny amounts of what looks like colostrum coming from my right nipple. Only when I squeeze, it's not running out all over my clothes or anything :rofl: and it's literally just like a drop! But it's a new symptom none the less, altho I did wonder should I be getting that this early? I didnt think that happened till 3rd tri, 2nd tri at the earliest! Ah well, I'll speak to them on Tuesday about that and see what they say. 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends so far, I'm going to jump in the bath in a bit and then put my feet up and watch Britain's got Talent later :D xXx


----------



## polaris

Hey Mynx,
I have that too, tiny amounts of fluid coming from my nipples if I squeeze them! I have it from very early on, about 10 or 11 weeks I think. It hasn't got any stronger since then though which I'm glad about, don't really want to be leaking everywhere! I loved it though when I first noticed it, felt like a proper pregnancy symptom rather than just illness!!


----------



## Mynx

Agreed Polaris! It feels alot more real knowing that I can actually SEE one of my symptoms! I've read also that if you start producing colostrum early in pregnancy, it means you'll have a good milk flow once baby is born. Dont know how true that is, but fingers crossed :D I'm so glad that it seems like a normal thing tho, I was worried that it might have been way too early for that lol! 

Miel where are you hun? Havent seen you post since your update on your clots a couple of days ago, I hope everything is ok! 

As for everyone else, hope you're all ok and having great weekends :hugs:


----------



## mrso

Miel I am so glad to hear that things are better for you. I know how scarey that can be. 

oh the leaky boobs... they are sure fun. I had that a few weeks back but havent had anything since. With my first pregnancy, they started to "leak" at 5 months along and by 8 months I had to use breast pads so I didnt leak through my shirts. I hope this time I dont have any leaking until much later along


----------



## mrso

oh and I have to add... my fingernails finially started to grow long. I cannot keep long nails normally (they just wont grow) and this weekend they all grew beyond my fingertips. I am so happy.


----------



## MissyMojo

ooh mrso all this sounds soooo fab, 

How has everyones weekend been???

My BBQ was a giggle, however my friends 21st turned into a disaster bless her xx her husband invited 25 of his mates!!!! there was only me n lesley there that she invited! so me and lesley are going for a girly day shopping with her on wednesday,

sending all of you massive :hugs: xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh what a shame about your firends 21st! I hope she had words with her husband for inviting all his mates!!! 

The weather has been glorious so far this weekend - cant remember a bank holiday which has been as nice in a long time! :happydance: Inadvertantly caught the sun a bit yesterday - just on my arm (I spent a lot of the time in the shade) but DP looked like a lobster and didnt even realise til much later :dohh: 
We are going to stay with MIL today which will be nice :happydance:

I havent had leaky boobs yet... I cant remember whether I did with Eden - I know that they still leaked every now and again for about 4 years after he was born - a long time after I stopped breast feeding!!! 

10 weeks today! Double figures! Wooooot! :happydance:


----------



## mrso

Missy how are you feeling?

It is pretty cold here today only in the 50's so I have to keep the kids inside. THey are both sick with colds so we are consumed with meds, kleenex, and sleepiness. I really hope that I dont get sick too. I have started to search for a nice travel bassinett. I didnt have one with my son but think I may like one this time around. Might have to check out some garage sales to see if I can get one cheap, that is in good condition. We are also in the process of trying to buy a camper. My husband cannot decide what he wants and he is really busy at work so that is leaving me with all the work. 

Hope everybody had a good weekend.


----------



## mrso

And AngelMarie horray for 10 weeks. Double digits is exciting.


----------



## miel

Angelmarie congratulations on your 10 weeks !!!! so please for you...

We had a bad weather us in sanfrancisco for our 3 days week end..:( now of course back to work and there is a beautiful sunshine !!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!

After my other bleed and other clot on thursday night i haven't have anything since (thanks god) so about 4 days now :)...i am meeting with my doc on friday so we can look at the baby again ...( last wednesday he was measuring 11 weeks so if he still measuring older then my ticker i will adjust mi ticker then )...my blood tests came back looks like i have anemia and my blood having a problem carry or transporting oxygen ...that could explain the clotting and the short breath i am having...anyway my doctor will probably explain that to me on friday ...

well was very sick yesterday with MS still ...puking etc...i am having a hard time eating protein for some reason as well...

hope everyone enjoy their week end :)!


----------



## MissyMojo

im not too bad, im feeling guily bout the miscarriage even tho i know it wasnt my fault, i keep saying sorry to my husband

its about 17 degrees here which is about 63 in ur speak and it feels lovely hahaha we dont get much warm weather here in n.yorks england


----------



## mrso

I hope you get to feeling better soon. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Mynx

Missy it's so good to see you posting hun. You know yourself that you shouldnt be feeling guilty as it wasnt your fault at all. I'm sure your OH understands this too and is probably wondering why on earth you're sorry! Just be there for each other at this very difficult time. I admire your strength hun. :hugs: 

Miel, I'm so sorry to hear how bad your MS is right now. I really did get off lightly with mine! Just nausea and even that's going now! 

Well girls, I had the nuchal fold scan today and all is well! Better than well! Baby's measuring 2 days earlier than my original date so I'm due 30th November instead of 2nd December :D The nuchal fold is measuring at 1.66mm and anything below 3mm is fine and dandy according to the scanner :happydance: I still have the results of the bloods to wait for tho so I'm not celebrating just yet! 
It was so good to see the HB and see it wriggling around like a Lil Jumping Bean lol! It brought tears to both mine and my OH's eyes! It was being stubborn and at one point the scanner asked me to move my hips around and around a few times to encourage Lil Bean to move lol! I have 3 scan piccies but my camera is outta juice atm so I will have to dig out my charger then I can take pics of the pics (If you know wot I mean :rofl: ) 
So that's one hurdle down, just the consultant appointment to go now on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww mynx thats all fab news sweetheart:) im reeli pleased for you, 

and i'll be watching each of you via this thread hunnis

ur all super girls and im soo excited for each and everyone of you xxxxxxx


----------



## genkigemini

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/138615-leaving-hospital.html

Please keep Miel and her DH in your thoughts and prayers. :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Indeed. I really hope everything is ok :cry:


----------



## mrso

prayers, prayers, and lots of prayers.


----------



## miel

this past week havent being easy :(...i am on bed rest until sunday and we will see from then ...

baby measure 11 weeks and 6 days today so 5 days in advance ...will be 12 weeks tomorrow ...


----------



## Mynx

Miel that's a great sign that the baby's measuring ahead of your last scan! Means it's growing and doing well :) Crossing my fingers that things work out ok hun. Make the most of your bed rest and your hubby pampering you :D 
:hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Mynx - that all sounds fab! Rreally pleased to hear everything is going well!

Miel - SO sorry that you have had a rough few days but so glad to hear your LO is doing ok. I know its a big worry - but things will be fine. Just make sure you do get lots of rest. Sending love :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Hey ladies 
Had my consultant appointment today which kinda turned into an antenatal appointment at the same time which was confusing as I'm supposed to have those at my GP's surgery with my midwife... anyways, I went along with it and did what I was told lol! 
I handed in my little pee pot as requested by the receptionist and the nurse did the whole dipstick test.. apparently there's a trace of blood in my urine so they'll be sending it off to the lab for more tests to make sure I dont have an infection. I'll find out in a few days what the verdict is on that altho the consultant didnt seem concerned as I have no symptoms other than needing to pee alot - I thought that was all part of the pregnancy territory 
The consultant didnt examine me, he said that because of the type of biopsy I had on my cervix 9 years ago (LEEP biopsy to remove pre cancerous cells) carrying to full term really shouldnt be a problem. Baby may come early but only by a few weeks at worst. He also said if I'd had a cone biopsy then it would have been much more of an issue as they tend to take much more cervical tissue which makes the cervix weaker. He wants to scan my cervix at my 20 week scan just to be sure tho, so I went and got that all booked up. I've been booked in for my Anti D as well as I'm O rhesus Negative, but that was no big surprise as I had the whole Anti D thing with DD. 

I felt it went really really well aside from the blood in the urine thing but I've been told that UTIs are actually quite common in pregnancy and once treated, they're nothing to worry about. 

Soooo big relief for us!!! We've got past the worst bit now, I really was dreading the thought of having this stitch put in, but it seems I probably wont need it, and we're coming up for 14 weeks which means I'll be heading over to 2nd Tri forum in the next couple of days 

I have new found energy altho I'm not sleeping great at the moment because I'm really suffering with heartburn and omg, my poor poor boobies are sooooo sore so the pain keeps waking me up! I'm supposed to be at work tomorrow but I've had most of the week off so I'm tempted to stay home tomorrow too and get a few bits done that really need to be sorted. I dunno yet, I'll see how I feel in the mornin :p 

So how is everyone? All had good weeks so far? Miel, I hope everything is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww mynx sounds like thngs are going great for you:) im soo pleased that it looks like ur cervix is gonna hold to the end:)


----------



## Angelmarie

Aw thats really great news! Sounds like your appointment went really well :happydance:

I was having a good week until today when I have had an unmovable migraine and then ended up bleeding and so I have ben referred for n emergency scan tomorrow. Im really quite worried. Fingers crossed though. 

The Doc thought I had a UTI too - blood and white blood cells in urine. I am not sure when I get the results back for that. 

One thing after another :wacko:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww angelmarie, i got my fingers crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks Missy - I will update you guys after the scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Mynx

:hugs: Angelmarie! Hope your results come back ok and your scan shows that everything is ok :hugs: 

Missy, how are you doing this last couple of days?


----------



## MissyMojo

not soo great physically :cry: but im doing alright emotionally. the last few nites have been reeli tough on me- full info in my journal, xxx

Sending all of you ladies massive massive loves xxxxxxx


----------



## mrso

mynx sounds like everything is going as planned. Glad that your cervix isn't going to give you issues!!!

Angelmarie... I hope you get rid of that migraine. Keep up posted on the scan. FX. 

I have also had a migraine for 2 days... could be from all the stress and running I have been doing. Only 2 more trips to town and get loaded up for the weekend and then we should be good. My son and his cousin (i babysit her) have been fighting all day. Punching, hitting, spitting, kicking, biting. I have about had it with the two. Today is the last day I will have to watch my neice for a few weeks so it will be nice to have a break. And on top of it the kids are sick, my husband is sick, and I am praying that I dont get it. 

Hope everybody is doing well this week.


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh goodness sounds like you have had a horrid day! And coping with all that with a migraine? You must be a saint. If I hadnt been able to spend most of today in bed, home alone I think I would have gone a bit crazy! 

Well I hope that you get a well earned rest now and that your migraine goes away quickly!!! :hugs:


----------



## miel

just droping a line for you angelmarie to let you know i will think of you...:hugs::hug: i amj going back to the doc myself as well...hoping to have good news..:)

it's hard to be on bed rest !!!!


----------



## Angelmarie

Thanks girls :hugs:

Good luck at the doctors for you Miel. PMA. We will both be fine. What a worry though :wacko: 

Bed rest is quite hard though I have had the lap top and the tv so I am coping ok. Im nervous of standing up too much! hehe but I havent had any bleeding this morning... still lots of twinges and pains though. Only a few hours and we will know more. 

Appreciate your support ladies... :hug:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Best of luck Angelmarie and Miel, my thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## mrso

How is everybody doing today? Hope everybody had a good weekend!!


----------



## genkigemini

Yeah, my weekend was really nice. On Saturday, my mother came into town with my niece, Aurora (10) and we went to see Star Trek and then had lunch at Applebee's. Then Sunday, DH and I went to our friends house and played some games until after midnight. It was fun. Today I am just kicking it at home and relaxing with my ice tea! :)

Only down side is that I got nighttime m/s both Saturday and Sunday night but other than that, it was a kick butt weekend.

Hope you all are doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

glad you had good weekends,
im a bit pink after mine xxx sending you all much love n hugs xxxxxx


----------



## miel

Angelmarie how are you doing sweetie ?


----------



## Angelmarie

So very strange! I was just thinking about you - that I hadnt seen you around in a couple of days!

Im doing ok - no more bleeding. Scan went fine so I think things will be ok!

How are you?:hugs:


----------



## miel

went in on Saturday at the emergency hospital was there from 10PM to 2:30 AM ...as bleeding was really bad but baby was fine ...we just don't where it comes from ...i am having my screen nucheal scan test today so we hope we can take a look at the placenta ...i am very nervous:(...


----------



## Angelmarie

Aw I wish you all the luck in the world - hurry back to let us know how it goes. I am sure you will be fine - though I appreciate how worrying it is. But you are past 12 weeks. Thats good in your favour :)


----------



## MissyMojo

im sorry some of you girls are having tough times right now, xxx

i have my fingers n toes crossed for you all xxxxxx


----------



## miel

sooooooooooooo....90% sure it's a boy penis was pretty clear on the scan but we will confirm at the next one but they said 90% it's boy!!!

as for the bleeding i have a mass of blood about 2 cm long that should be the cause of my problem but it does and should not affect the baby ...i should expect more bleeding or not but so far the mass is in there and hopefully it will absorb by the body soon...

we are so relieve !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessa

miel said:


> sooooooooooooo....90% sure it's a boy penis was pretty clear on the scan but we will confirm at the next one but they said 90% it's boy!!!
> 
> as for the bleeding i have a mass of blood about 2 cm long that should be the cause of my problem but it does and should not affect the baby ...i should expect more bleeding or not but so far the mass is in there and hopefully it will absorb by the body soon...
> 
> we are so relieve !!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's GREAT news! I've been reading your journal and hoping and praying for you. I'm so relieved to hear that they've found the cause. Yay!


----------



## mrso

Great news Miel. Glad to hear that things went well today.


----------



## polaris

Hi Miel,
so pleased to hear that everything went well with the scan and that they have found the cause of the bleeding. What a relief!

Angelmarie - that's great that you have had no more bleeding, I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Scary times but looks like a happy ending for you both.


----------



## Angelmarie

THats great news on the scan, Miel! :happydance: I knew everything would be fine :) 

And a boy!!! Fab! I have a five year old son and he is just the best thing ever. SOOOO loving towards their mummys! 

Pleased they have given you a reason for the bleeding - hopefully it will clear up soon but at least if you do have any more bleeding you wont worry quite so much which can only be a good thing. 

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Oh Miel what a relief hun! :hugs: At least you know there is a reason for all the bleeding and it's not affecting your precious little boy! Wow a boy!! Any chance you could send some little boy vibes this way please ;) 
And Angel, so glad you havent had any more bleeding!! :hugs: 

Both of you take care of yourselves, put ya feet up and enjoy doing nothing for a while. You both deserve it after all that worry! :hugs:


----------



## mrso

so fed up with the doctors office. I think that they have a new receptionist working and she has no clue what is going on. I called to schedule my 20 week ob/ultrasound appt for July, as we will be gone most of the month on vacation. I wanted to make sure we got the appt in before the 10th as we will be gone through the end of the month. I would like to go shopping in Denver after we find out what we are having and conviently we will be in Denver July 31st. 

Anyway she was going to make me wait until mid-August to do my full scan. I will be 26 weeks at that time and will not be going to Denver (It is 6 hours away.) So after working some magic, I finially talked her into getting me scheduled for my ultrasound. Why does it have to be so difficult.


----------



## genkigemini

UGH! :sick: My MS has come back. Got REALLY sick twice last night and then got sick on water this morning. :( I just tried to eat something and I hoping at least that stays down because my throat is sooooo raw. :(


----------



## Angelmarie

Mrso - That sounds totally inept! 26 weeks!?!?! hy dont these people know how important stuff is? Im pleased that you got it sorted but you shouldnt ave had to battle for it! eeesh. 

Genki - sorry your ms is back! I have been pretty lucky with mine but was quite bad yesterday so I totally sympahise - its not nice at all. I hope you manage to keep some food down :hugs:


----------



## mrso

mrso said:


> so fed up with the doctors office. I think that they have a new receptionist working and she has no clue what is going on. I called to schedule my 20 week ob/ultrasound appt for July, as we will be gone most of the month on vacation. I wanted to make sure we got the appt in before the 10th as we will be gone through the end of the month. I would like to go shopping in Denver after we find out what we are having and conviently we will be in Denver July 31st.
> 
> Anyway she was going to make me wait until mid-August to do my full scan. I will be 26 weeks at that time and will not be going to Denver (It is 6 hours away.) So after working some magic, I finially talked her into getting me scheduled for my ultrasound. Why does it have to be so difficult.

Then to make matters even worse the receptionist called me back 2 hours later saying that she had a note on her desk (from me) to reschedule this appt. She sat there and accused me of scheduling this appt weeks ago and wondered why I needed to change it. :saywhat: It took me forever to explain to her that she had just scheduled the appt and I was happy with the time/date. Then after like 10 minutes she was like oh yeah I did just talk to you. :dohh: 

I ended up calling back and talking to the other lady (luckly I know her name as I requested to only talk to her) to make sure my appts were in order and I would have my full ultrasound on July 8th. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## miel

mso...sound like a pretty stupid receptionist to me for sure...people like that make me feel so smart sometimes !!!!

i was reading you bottle brown baby bottle...i got the glass one on sale at toy "R "us the other day ...they were doing them online for sale...you buy one get the second one at 50%...i really i like the glass ones:)!!!


----------



## mrso

I like the glass bottles as well. When I bought all mine (3 years ago) the plastics were not such an issue. I have so many bottles I might find it daunting to replace them all with glass. I may look into it though. My son has a visit with his pediatrician in 3 weeks and I am going to ask their opinion about glass vs plastic bottles. 

Will have to see what they have to say.


----------



## genkigemini

mrso - Please let me know what they say.

I am a HUGE klutz and if you read my journal will see that I break dishes on a regular basis. Because of this... I will probably stick to plastic. :rofl:

In the last 30 hours, I have been sick 5 times. :dohh: Seriously... I am over morning sickness. :dohh:


----------



## miel

i am so with you Genki on the mornings sickness....:(...it's horrible...

guys do you still feel some twinges sometimes...? with my condition (the blood clot ) i just find myself so paranoiac!!!!:(


----------



## genkigemini

I do not get as many twinges now but I do still get them from time to time. :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Looks like the ms is startng to hit me more! SO much for it all being over at 12 weeks eh?!?!? Mum was saying she was sick all day every day for thw whole 9 months with my brother - oh oh :dohh:

I stil get regular pains and twinges - I am trying to teach myself to stop getting so paranoid but Im with you Miel - I get paranoid too with the bleed I had and stuff. 

I guess we will just have to try to put it all down to stretching pains and the likes? :dohh:


----------



## polaris

miel said:


> i am so with you Genki on the mornings sickness....:(...it's horrible...
> 
> guys do you still feel some twinges sometimes...? with my condition (the blood clot ) i just find myself so paranoiac!!!!:(

I still get twinges and cramps at 18 weeks.

Luckily m.s. is completely gone though.


----------



## mrso

genkigemini said:


> mrso - Please let me know what they say.

I Will keep you updated. James sees the pediatrician at the end of the month.


----------



## mrso

So sorry you ladies are having another round of M.S. I have traded in my ms for migraines. Not sure which is worse. 

I have been getting some cramps and pains that I am attributing to growing. I had this with my son and I was so paranoid with him that I called the doctor at 35 weeks and requested they do more test to make sure everything was okay. Everything was fine last time.... and I am trying to resist calling this time.


----------



## miel

well i am happy as i find here couples of girls going through the same thing i am...we created a BnB group so we can help each other i feel a little bit better about it ...

came home last night ( and i am telling girls this embarrasing LOL !!!) and i was so sick , vomit my lunch and nausea this last for about 3 hours...in the middle of vomit in my bathroom i started to have a nose bleed ...imagine ! puking and bleeding ...but it doesn't stop there !!! as i am trying to manage to control both ( and i am all alone at home ) a other wave of vomiting happening and you won't beleive it ...i actually pee on my pants ...i mean i did not want to pee but i guess i could not control my bladder in this position i was...yes you heard it I PEE in my pants... what more can happen to me !!!!
finally Daniel arrive find me on the bathroom floor in the middle of my puke , my blood and my pee !! what a mess !!!
i told him i will never get pregnant again i was so mad !!!!

so this about my life right now !!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww miel darlin xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## genkigemini

:hugs: OMG, Miel! Poor thing! I have been there. About a week ago, I was puking which nearly always ends up coming out my nose and ending in a nosebleed and I also pee'd my pants. :dohh: I wrote about it in my journal. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Anyone else with m/s, do you puke up lots of mucus too? It is nasty and totally hurts. I just want to know if this is normal.

I got sick again twice yesterday. Once first thing in the morning and once about 10pm. UGH! Sucks. I can tell my belly is still a bit off today but I am going to pray for the best.


----------



## Angelmarie

Oh my goodness, girls! That sounds horrid! I must think myself lucky that I have not been as bad!!! I hope that it doesnt happen again! :hug:


----------



## mrso

I puked yesterday becasue a smell got to me... and I ended up in a violent puke and pee my undies as well. I never in my life felt so embarassed. I can only imagine how you musta felt with puke, nose bleed, and pee. OMG. the things we go through.


----------



## MissyMojo

awww u poor poor ladies :hugs: the things we go through eh???

hope ur all feeling a bit better soon
sending you mojo loves xxx


----------



## miel

at least i get some confort i am not alone feeling miserable ....:)...


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart, i reeeli reeli hope u can start enjoying your pregnancy soon darl xxx


----------



## genkigemini

Hey everyone... can you please please please keep us in your thoughts/prayers. I just went and applied for Denali Kid Care (low income medical coverage for pregnant women and children). If we do not get approved, it is going to be all out of pocket. (Translation - My credit will become more f'ed... yay *sarcasm*) If we do get approved, EVERYTHING will be covered! For FREE! We are pretty close to the eligibility line even with me not working my good job anymore so I have everything crossed. This would help us financially SOOOOOO much!!


----------



## miel

genkigemini said:


> Hey everyone... can you please please please keep us in your thoughts/prayers. I just went and applied for Denali Kid Care (low income medical coverage for pregnant women and children). If we do not get approved, it is going to be all out of pocket. (Translation - My credit will become more f'ed... yay *sarcasm*) If we do get approved, EVERYTHING will be covered! For FREE! We are pretty close to the eligibility line even with me not working my good job anymore so I have everything crossed. This would help us financially SOOOOOO much!!

crossing my fingers for you guys !!!!:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

i have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Everything crossed for you hun. Keep us posted :)

:hug:


----------



## mrso

Hope everything goes well with Denali Kid Care. That is a great program!!!

Good luck.


----------



## Mynx

Hope it all goes well hun! :hugs: 

I hate MS. I've been feeling really really bad for the last week or so. I thought my MS had eased off and was starting to go but now it seems to have kicked up a notcha and I wake up in the night with my mouth filling with saliva and my throat contracting. Feel sick when I wake up and feel sick pretty much for the rest of the day :( I havent really had bad MS at all, been pretty lucky as I havent actually thrown up but since hitting 2nd Tri, I've been close a few times :( I thought I was supposed to be feeling better by now :hissy:


----------



## Mynx

Hey ladies, hope everything is ok with you all :) 

Today I'm off work ... AGAIN! I havent been able to sleep very well the last few nights and have been totally knackered when I wake up and certainly not able to do an 8 hour shift of bloody shopping! My back and my hips have been playing me up the last week or so, been really aching by about 12pm at work. So for the last 2 days I've been at home, trying to do a few bits that kinda get put on hold cos I'm still pretty tired when I get home from work. 
Sat down last night and did a few workings out and decided that I shall be switching from full time work (39 hours a week) to part time (16 hours) My usual hours are 6am till 2pm, Monday to Friday and with the part time hours I'll probably work 7am till 11am Tuesday to Friday. I think it's a much more manageable way for me as I'm soooo tired and feel so sick still! Also I'll be able to put in some overtime if need be too. Maybe I'm just too old for all this now :rofl: 

Oh and got some great news today... my nuchal test results all came back today.... 1 in 2200 chance of Down's so my baby isnt at risk!!! :happydance: I cant tell you how relieved I am :happydance: 

Sooo I'm hoping to be starting my new hours in the next couple of weeks. Yeah things will be really tight financially till OH moves in properly and we get everything sorted but the way I'm going atm, I might as well be part time because of the amount of time off I'm having! I refuse to run myself into the ground! 

Hope you all have great days girls, I shall be playing Sims 3 and doing housework :D


----------



## mrso

Well I have to admit the most embarassing thing happened to me last night. My husband and I were have some "intimate" time. Before things got hot and heavy I just burst into tears. Then I started to cry uncontrolably. My husband was like What did I do. I said nothing. Don't know why it happened either. After a good 10 minutes, I calmed down and all was well. 

I have never had that happen before. I have been pretty level headed this pregnancy so it was way out of the blue.


----------



## Mynx

Mrso :hugs: to you hun! 
I've done that a few times this last couple of weeks too, but not while being intimate lol! Aww bless ya! xXx


----------



## mrso

yay 16 weeks today.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls

hope your all doing well hunnies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## genkigemini

mrso said:


> yay 16 weeks today.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee: I always forget i am only one day ahead of you!!!!! Happy 16 weeks!!!!

Today Jack and I are off work and we are going to register at Babies R Us! YAY!!!!


----------



## mrso

genkigemini said:


> mrso said:
> 
> 
> yay 16 weeks today.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :yipee: I always forget i am only one day ahead of you!!!!! Happy 16 weeks!!!!
> 
> Today Jack and I are off work and we are going to register at Babies R Us! YAY!!!!Click to expand...

Oh that is so fun. I have saved everything from my son but still registered at babies r us online. Kinda as a checklist for what I need. The closest one to me is 6 hours away so my mom and I are going on a huge shopping trip to Denver in August. 

You will have tons of fun... baby stuff is so exciting.


----------



## genkigemini

So, registering was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fun. I was going to wait until after 20 weeks but since we will be moving and unpacking and everything, we had more time to get things together now then later. :)

So, if you are interested, here is my registry info!
https://www.toysrus.com/ControllerServlet?registryNumber=84145517&target=search


----------



## mrso

Glad you have fun. 

Got some great stuff picked out.


----------



## Angelmarie

Wow thats some list there!!! Glad you had fun choosing stuff :) 

Happy 16 weeks guys! :happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Ladies - Just wanted to check in on everyone and see how you are doing. :)

Since today is my birthday, I am headed out to spend the day with DH, my mother and my niece so it should be nice. :) I am jazzed.

Morning (all-day) Sickness is still a pain in the butt I am determined to keep it together today. We shall see... :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Happy BIrthday! Have an awesome time!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Hey all :) 

Happy birthday Genki, hope you had a good time and your MS didnt cause you too much trouble! 
I just got back from a birthday party. My best friend's (Nikkinoonoo) daughter Jessica turned 1 last weekend so they threw a bit of a party for her tonight. Was really nice. Even got up and had a few boogies to the cheesy party dances :blush: I do love a cheesy party dance :rofl: 
I totally and utterly knackered now tho so gonna go and chill out on the sofa and spend some time with my beloved :D 
Take care girlies, and speak to ya tomorrow no doubt! 

:hugs:

EDIT : Finally managed to get the battery charged in my camera but it doesnt do very well taking close up pics... enough of my babbling, here's one of my scan pics from a few weeks ago.. I might post this on that gender prediction website and see wot they think too :) One of them is a nice profile pic so hopefully they might be able to see something in it ? Fingers crossed :D The other pic is the baby in the process of turning it's back on the sonographer :rofl: It had obviously had enough of the limelight lol!
 



Attached Files:







P6120021.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









P6120019.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrso

Happy Birthday Genki


----------



## mrso

Genki was just going through my list of things to get before baby arrives and thought of your registry. Here are 2 things that I could not live without with my son. They are inexpensive and can both be found at walmart or target as well. When I had my son all my friends told me to get the Mylicon gas drops and I thought nope wont need em. HA used them for 6 months every single day. 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=80225107&product_skn=148574

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=80225107&product_skn=963898


----------



## mrso

mrso said:


> Genki was just going through my list of things to get before baby arrives and thought of your registry. Here are 2 things that I could not live without with my son. They are inexpensive and can both be found at walmart or target as well. When I had my son all my friends told me to get the Mylicon gas drops and I thought nope wont need em. HA used them for 6 months every single day.
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=80225107&product_skn=148574
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=80225107&product_skn=963898

and some good breast pads for the last few weeks and after birth when your milk comes in.


----------



## genkigemini

Thanks Everyone for the birthday wishes! I had a really great weekend when it was all said and done but I am SOOOOOOOOO tired now. :rofl:

mrso - Thanks so much for the heads up on those products. I will be sure to stock up!!! :)


----------



## polaris

Happy belated birthday Genkigemini!! I hope you had a nice day out.


----------



## mom4life

Hi everyone! Hope I can join the club...I'm due Nov. 2 with my second child and we're having a boy!

My symptoms pretty much started in right away. My boobs were killing me for about 3 weeks prior to taking the test and I was kind of tired a lot. I didn't start getting sick until about 12 weeks. I'm still getting morning sickness and I'm currently 20 weeks pregnant. It's an annoying thing but a reassuring thing to have!

I am feeling my baby moving around a ton now. He's napping at the moment but he goes crazy as soon as I go to bed or sit down for 5 minutes!! Congrats to all of you new mommy-to-be's! Being a mother is the greatest feeling in the world and I can't wait to do it all over again in Nov. I have a 2 1/2 year old daughter and she's thrilled about becoming a big sister!


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing?

I am 17 weeks today, posted new baby belly pics in my journal (I AM HUGE!) and tomorrow I have another scan!

Lets have a quick update since we have been slow lately! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

hey genki, whoop whoop for 17 weeks:)

im awaiting 1st witch after losing flump, but all goood, me and oh are bk onto trying and we're also starting a new fitness kick, he wanted us to start using gym and weights n stuff, i said nope! we're going to swim 2-3 times a week, as i then can keep it up into next preg,


sending all of you happpy happy vibes, your all nearly haalf way!!!!!!!!!! good luck me darlings

:hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls 
Just got back from my MW appointment. All is hunky dory My last urine results showed a possible infection which they sent off to do more tests on. It came back negative and was negative today too Blood works all seem good too, no iron deficiancies etc so yay! 
Blood pressure was perfect too and the fundus height was spot on for our dates! Woohooo!!!
And the icing on the cake... we heard Baby's heart rate And the kicks!!! The heart rate would be going steady as a train, nice, loud and strong and then there'd be a huge thump sound and MW said that was the baby kicking. It would then move away from the doppler lol, like it'd had had enough of being "probed" Baby did this during our last scan too lol!! Heart rate was between 140 and 160 bpm and as strong and steady as a freight train! Oh and where the MW picked up the HB was where I've been feeling all the flutterings over the last couple of weeks. Looks like I really have been feeling the baby kicking! :happydance: 
OH came with me this time, and we're both walking around with a huge smile on our faces 
Happy days!!!! Sorry girls, had to share!!! 

Missy, sending out positive vibes to ya hun for TTC :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Ok we've come up with names at last! :cloud9: 

Evie Carol (middle name is after my mum who passed away nearly 4 years ago)

Jack Antony (middle name is after my brother who passed away 3 years ago) 

Surname will be Daddy's - Cipriano

Do they sound ok with the surname? It's a bit of a mouthful I know and I insisted on using my brother's/mum's names as a middle name so it was kinda hard comin up with something that sounded ok with both the middle and the surname! 

We're both leaning to the possibility of Bean being a girl now.. I was convinced I was carrying a boy till recently, but I'm unsure now! A boy would be great as I have a daughter already and OH would obviously like to carry on his family surname.. (this would be his only child and his sister cant have kiddies) but at the same time a girl would be great as I've done the whole girlie thing before, and I know what I'm doing when it comes to changing nappies and the girlie bits!! :blush:


----------



## genkigemini

I LOVE those names and I think they sound great with your OHs surname! Our boy name is Jack too. :) Dh is a Jr. so out son will be Jack Nelson Houck III. :D


----------



## mrsstreet0417

halfway there ladies! :D Sorry I haven't been around much but just wanted to send big :hugs: and say congrats on halfway! :dance:


----------



## Mynx

:happydance: for half way!!! Also :happydance: for anomoly scan tomorrow afternoon :D Woooooooohoooo! Feels like we've been waiting forever for this lol!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Ladies,

Glad to see some other people posting in here. Tomorrow I will be 22 weeks and it seems insane. BUT I am now getting really really really excited!

This morning I dropped my hubby off at the airport for a week long vacation to San Diego. So now I will go and hang out with my Mom this week and see how that goes. 

Good luck at the scan tomorrow, Mynx. I look forward to hearing what you are having!


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck at the scan Mynx! How exciting! I totally understand as I have my scan a week on Friday and I just cant wait! I think the night before I will be bouncing off walls! :rofl:

Dont forget to post back asap! Do you have a preference? :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Good Luck Ladies with your scan

sending you all big big hugs

:happydance: :kiss: :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

AngelMarie, I'm definately bouncing off the walls! I'm counting down the hours now much to OH's annoyance LOL! 
A boy would be nice seeing as I have a daughter already, but most people are thinking it's probably a girl. Tbh, we dont care either way so long as he/she is healthy :D 

13 hours to go :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Scan went great.. I have an anterior placenta which is why it's only been the last week or so I've been feelin definate kicks lol!! All measurements are spot on, all organs and limbs are present and correct :D 

And to top it all off, we're having a :pink:*girl*:pink: :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

awww fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Congrats, Mynx! Thats great news! :cloud9:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Wowza is it just me or is it quiet in here? :rofl: Congrats Mynx, sorry haven't been around much ladies, getting so excited for you all, can't wait to see all of your gorgeous babies :D


----------



## genkigemini

So, is everyone feeling their babies all strong and kicking now?

My Little Man must think my uterus is his jungle gym. He is SUPER active. I love it. :thumbup:

Also we need a Boy/Girl poll for our little group! Anyone else agree?


----------



## miel

my boy is very active as well !! must be a boy thing ( practicing for soccer maybe ?:))...i noticed a lot of baby boy are due this year !


----------



## Angelmarie

Boy/Girl poll would be cool. My Terrapin is shy and held the cord between its legs for the 20 week scan so its a secret at the moment but I hope to find out at the next scan on October 2nd. :happydance:


----------

